# Fire Emblem: Awakening



## souljahbill (Feb 25, 2013)

Let's discuss the awesomeness of this game. Easy 2013 3DS GotY contender.


----------



## Micah (Feb 25, 2013)

I've clocked in about 80 hours of this game so far. Assassin is my favorite class, and Morgan my favorite character.


----------



## Mairmalade (Feb 25, 2013)

I bought it fairly recently so I only have around 25 hours clocked. Loving it so far -- the story and cinematic scenes are excellent. The support dialogues are always funny to read, too.  Plus the game's extensive soundtrack is GORGEOUS. I didn't realize how jam packed of excellence it was until I went around and started listening to all the tracks. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MfvY1S-j67k

<3


----------



## Volvagia (Feb 25, 2013)

I ordered the game on Sunday so I should get it in a week or two.

I played the demo and it's amazing...can't wait to play the real thing!


----------



## souljahbill (Feb 26, 2013)

I've played through it twice. The first playthroughed, I didn't really know what I was doing but I did a much better job of class-switching to build a more complete squad. LOVE this game.


----------



## Volvagia (Mar 2, 2013)

My copy arrived yesterday. Needless to say, it was awesome.
I love pairing up My Unit with Chrom, he always attacks twice and a lot of the time he lands a critical attack and dodges most of the enemy attacks.

Does anyone have tips for leveling up the lower-leveled units?


----------



## Micah (Mar 2, 2013)

Pair them up with a stronger unit to increase their stats until they can handle them on their own. Or you could grind on the DLC map that's free for a few more days. And there's always the Golden DLC pack which allows you to get virtually unlimited gold and experience.


----------



## Volvagia (Mar 2, 2013)

Micah said:


> Pair them up with a stronger unit to increase their stats until they can handle them on their own. Or you could grind on the DLC map that's free for a few more days. And there's always the Golden DLC pack which allows you to get virtually unlimited gold and experience.



Okay, thanks! Right now My Unit and Chrom are over-leveled compared to the rest of my army. >_<;


----------



## Julie (Mar 2, 2013)

Mairmalade said:


> Plus the game's extensive soundtrack is GORGEOUS.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MfvY1S-j67k
> 
> <3



Yes!! oh man the soundtrack is absolutely amazing. Easily one of my favorite video game soundtracks of all time, probably even tied at first place along with SMG.

I actually played the demo 4 times before deciding to buy it. The first time I played it I disliked it for some reason, I played the first battle and I uninstalled the demo. I gave it a second chance and I played the first battle twice and still didn't like it. I was hearing so many good things about the game though and I decided to play through the whole demo (I don't know why I didn't play the whole thing in the first place). I loved it and I _had_ to buy it. It is such a great game. I only have about 6 hours in and I'm on chapter 7, but I'm loving every bit of it.

Lon'qu and Gaius are my favorite characters so far.


----------



## souljahbill (Mar 5, 2013)

Mairmalade said:


> I bought it fairly recently so I only have around 25 hours clocked. Loving it so far -- the story and cinematic scenes are excellent. The support dialogues are always funny to read, too.  Plus the game's extensive soundtrack is GORGEOUS. I didn't realize how jam packed of excellence it was until I went around and started listening to all the tracks.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MfvY1S-j67k
> 
> ...


That's Chapter 10. The best piece of music in the game by a county mile! After the events in Chapter 9, it's even more moving.


----------



## Mr. L (Mar 5, 2013)

Bought it a few weeks ago, physical copy since there's copies everywhere here in Canada.

Started the game on normal, got to chapter 12, missed a few characters I could have recruited, so I restarted on hard. Since this is my first FE game, I'm having a pretty hard time on, well, Hard mode. Any tips or tricks you guys have to improve your battle strategy? I already know the basics like enemy range, pairing up, and the weapon triangle, but I keep getting my ass handed to me 3-6 times per battle until I finally beat the enemies without losing a unit. 

Also, please don't play on casual, it's absolutely terrible.


----------



## Julie (Mar 5, 2013)

Mr. L said:


> Also, please don't play on casual, it's absolutely terrible.



I'm currently playing on casual (normal) because it's my first FE game and I decided to play it safe. Even though I'm on casual I always restart if more than one unit dies. I'm a perfectionist when it comes to games and I like to keep dying to a minimum even if they do come back. Even though I try to get through with no deaths lately I've been letting only one unit die since it's getting sort of difficult, but I guess it's because I've been trying to put a good number of my weaker guys in battle to level up (with some stronger units of course) which probably is a bad idea and I should probably put less of my weaker units in haha. I'm only on chapter 8 right now since I've been struggling to find some time to play it, and I'm contemplating restarting on classic (normal) once I put some time aside to fully enjoy the game.

I also could use some help with strategy, including how to decide which units to use each battle. I already know the basics but it's still a challenge to keep units from dying so I must be doing something wrong lol. If anyone has tips or can link to a guide that would be really helpful.


----------



## Micah (Mar 5, 2013)

-Get to know the weapon triangle. The bonuses are small, but well worth it on Hard and Lunatic.

-I wouldn't use Frederick early in the game, unless you absolutely have to. It's a great time to power up weaker units instead.

-Be sure to carefully pair up your parents. Reclass your characters and grind them (either on DLC maps or by battling Risen or Spotpass characters) to get the best skills. Galeforce, available to Dark Fliers, lets the user go again after defeating an enemy. This can be used to kill two enemies, attack one and retreat, or attack one and use a healing item. The last skill your parents have will be inherited by their children when you start their Paralogue. This is a great way to pass down hard-to-get skills, or even skills that can't be accessed by the child any other way.
For example, my Gerome, a Wyvern Rider (parents are Cherche and Virion), inherited Bowbreaker and Swordbreaker. Both of those skills give him a +50 hit/avoid against those weapons. Since he is vulnerable to arrows, Bowbreaker means they can rarely hit him, making him great for penetrating enemy lines without worrying about arrows.

-Pairing up is amazing in this game. You can always pair up weaker units with stronger ones to allow the weaker ones to gain experience.

-Pairing up also allows fast characters to carry slow characters over a great distance, and then separate after they move, or switch to allow the other unit to attack. This is an amazing tactic on desert levels, or levels with water.

-Build support with as many people as possible. Support allows unreal bonuses if a unit is paired up or adjacent to said ally.

-My personal favorite class is the assassin (most of my army is made up of them) because they can use bows and swords, and have access to Lethality, my favorite skill. Pair this up with skills like Bowbreaker and Swordfaire, and your unit can be almost untouchable.


----------



## Thunder (Mar 6, 2013)

Mr. L said:


> Also, please don't play on casual, it's absolutely terrible.



I prefer it to restarting every time I lose a character.

This game has been sucking the life out of me, I literally played this from like, 12AM to 2PM, it's also brought out the shipping side of me which bothers me to no end.

but dammit, i love this game


----------



## Mairmalade (Mar 6, 2013)

Mr. L said:


> Bought it a few weeks ago, physical copy since there's copies everywhere here in Canada.
> 
> Started the game on normal, got to chapter 12, missed a few characters I could have recruited, so I restarted on hard. Since this is my first FE game, I'm having a pretty hard time on, well, Hard mode. Any tips or tricks you guys have to improve your battle strategy? I already know the basics like enemy range, pairing up, and the weapon triangle, but I keep getting my ass handed to me 3-6 times per battle until I finally beat the enemies without losing a unit.
> 
> Also, please don't play on casual, it's absolutely terrible.



Really? I live in Canada too and my local EB Games retailers (there's two) say they aren't allowed to carry them. Weird. 

For my first play through I played on casual because someone told me too.  I'm taking it risky now on my second one. I'm scared for my life because I REALLY don't want Lon'qu to die early and lose him forever D:


----------



## Trundle (Mar 6, 2013)

I really want this game... I love Fire Emblem
The thing is I don't know if I'll be able to get New Leaf when it comes out if I get this. I've played the demo, and it's really awesome, but I just don't know what I should do.


----------



## Mairmalade (Mar 6, 2013)

Trundle said:


> I really want this game... I love Fire Emblem
> The thing is I don't know if I'll be able to get New Leaf when it comes out if I get this. I've played the demo, and it's really awesome, but I just don't know what I should do.



Animal Crossing is pretty far off. I'm sure you'd be safe to get both. Though I don't know your financial situation so I can't really say. D:


----------



## Volvagia (Mar 10, 2013)

Can anyone recommend classes for the following: Sully, Stahl, Sumia, Chrom, Ricken My Unit and Miriel? (I know it's a lot to ask for, sorry!)

I love these characters, but I don't know what to change them into. Thanks in advance!


----------



## one_eye (Mar 10, 2013)

Micah said:


> -I wouldn't use Frederick early in the game, unless you absolutely have to. It's a great time to power up weaker units instead.



Unless you're lucky beyond lucky, Frederick is the only hope of success until you can get to the Outrealm Gate on Lunatic(+)



Micah said:


> -My personal favorite class is the assassin (most of my army is made up of them) because they can use bows and swords, and have access to Lethality, my favorite skill. Pair this up with skills like Bowbreaker and Swordfaire, and your unit can be almost untouchable.



Assassin stats are a tad mediocre, and Lethality is a bit of a fun novelty, but skill/4% chance of proc isn't too reliable. Astra is a better served skill.

Breaker and Faire skills are nice, though.

I wouldn't underestimate Rally skills, especially Spectrum. Really nice to have on Lunatic.


----------



## Micah (Mar 10, 2013)

Rally Spectrum is a great skill. I've never been a fan of Astra because of how it destroys equipped weapons, but coupled with Armsthrift (especially with Donnel's high luck cap), it might be good.


----------



## SockHead (Mar 10, 2013)

My friend got it and beat it, so he lent it to me. I haven't played it in a while, but I clocked in around 10 hours. I have to say visually this game is beautiful. One complaint though is too much dialogue. Like, I want to know the story but I hate sitting through conversations I don't really give a **** about. I'm on casual mode because I suck and it's still really ****in hard. Great game though.


----------



## Micah (Mar 10, 2013)

Haha, there's barely any text in this game compared to the other games in the series.


----------



## one_eye (Mar 11, 2013)

Micah said:


> Rally Spectrum is a great skill. I've never been a fan of Astra because of how it destroys equipped weapons, but coupled with Armsthrift (especially with Donnel's high luck cap), it might be good.



Weapons really aren't all too hard to come by, I have so many Silver weapons stockpiled. I've never really noticed Astra causing an issue with uses, and unless the enemy has counter, it's fantastic. Multiplying your damage by 2.5 is nice, especially when each Astra hit can crit as well.

Edit: In fact Astra DOES NOT use 5 charges. Each Astra proc uses only one weapon charge.


----------



## SockHead (Mar 11, 2013)

Micah said:


> Haha, there's barely any text in this game compared to the other games in the series.



This is my first FE game


----------



## Thunder (Mar 11, 2013)

one_eye said:


> Weapons really aren't all too hard to come by, I have so many Silver weapons stockpiled. I've never really noticed Astra causing an issue with uses, and unless the enemy has counter, it's fantastic. Multiplying your damage by 2.5 is nice, especially when each Astra hit can crit as well.
> 
> Edit: In fact Astra DOES NOT use 5 charges. Each Astra proc uses only one weapon charge.



To be honest I didn't really consider the possibility of Astra taking up five charges, but it's certainly nice to know that it doesn't.

Also I think Swordmaster is my favorite class, Bow Knights and Dark Knights are pretty good too.

Back when I was playing Sacred Stones, Knights/Generals were probably my favorite, but there's something about their design in Awakening that I just don't really like.


----------



## Micah (Mar 11, 2013)

Ah, they must've changed Astra for this game. That makes it a lot more valuable.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 12, 2013)

Gotta say, I like everything about this game (except Henry and Lissa's support, she's mine >.> ). Kinda glad I got swept up into the Reddit hype around release and managed to get a physical copy when they were having problems keeping it in stock anywhere. Haven't tried on Classic mode yet though, I've got a massive gut feeling I wouldn't do well at all.


----------



## Julie (Mar 13, 2013)

Tom said:


> Gotta say, I like everything about this game (except Henry and Lissa's support, she's mine >.> ). Kinda glad I got swept up into the Reddit hype around release and managed to get a physical copy when they were having problems keeping it in stock anywhere. Haven't tried on Classic mode yet though, I've got a massive gut feeling I wouldn't do well at all.



I'm on classic normal and I honestly don't know how I would do on hard. Normal is already the right amount of challenge for me.



Volvagia said:


> Can anyone recommend classes for the following: Sully, Stahl, Sumia, Chrom, Ricken My Unit and Miriel? (I know it's a lot to ask for, sorry!)
> 
> I love these characters, but I don't know what to change them into. Thanks in advance!



I would also like to hear what everyone reclassed their units into, and who they married them off to!


----------



## Thunder (Mar 13, 2013)

I think I made Chrom a Paladin after I took him through the Great Lord class, Stahl makes a pretty good Paladin as well, plus Aegis can be a pretty good skill to pass down.

After I took MU through the Grandmaster class, I made him a Swordmaster (because dammit i love swordmasters), although you might want to avoid taking after my example since I had around... five or so Swordmasters on my team at one point :U

I think Sumia _could_ make a good Dark Flyer if paired with the right person? Either that or my friend just really likes Sumia and Henry as a pair. (Plus, you can get galeforce)

'Fraid I don't have much advice regarding Ricken, Sully, and Miriel since I never used them too much, i have been using Ricken a little bit in my new playthrough so I'll let you know what I end up classing him as.



Spoiler: As far as couples go (for my second playthrough)



I have:

Ricken x Nowi
Chrom x Olivia
Gregor x Cherche
Stahl x Cordelia
Lon'qu x Panne
MU x Tharja
Frederick x Lissa

Some of these pairs were made with the children characters in mind.


----------



## Volvagia (Mar 13, 2013)

Thanks! :-D I was planning to make Sumia a Dark Flyer for Galeforce, same with Cordelia, but I think I'll end Corderlia as a Falcon Knight. 
I was also planning to make MU a Swordmaster, but I think I'll class her into different stuff before that. I might even make her a Sorcerer, but I'm not sure yet.

I'm on Chapter 18-ish and I only have two married couples. ;~; MU x Chrom and Nowi x Donnel. (Nowi x Donnel is great for passing the Aptitude skill onto Nah.)


----------



## Thunder (Mar 13, 2013)

Here's a list of skills, in case any of you were curious: http://serenesforest.net/fe13/skills.html


----------



## one_eye (Mar 13, 2013)

Thunderstruck said:


> Knights/Generals were probably my favorite, but there's something about their design in Awakening that I just don't really like.



When skills like Lethality proc it's quite amusing. They fall over after the hit. Walhart as a Knight or General is ridiculously huge though. He dwarfed poor Kellam when I put them side by side for comparison.



Tom said:


> Haven't tried on Classic mode yet though, I've got a massive gut feeling I wouldn't do well at all.



But that's half the fun ;-;



Volvagia said:


> I'm on Chapter 18-ish and I only have two married couples. ;~; MU x Chrom and Nowi x Donnel. (Nowi x Donnel is great for passing the Aptitude skill onto Nah.)



Aptitude isn't really all that great, should have had Donny pass something else down. Especially when Nah already has good growth rates, and Manakete have an extra 10 levels to use, and since it's a base class, it levels easy.


----------



## Julie (Mar 14, 2013)

I'm still trying to decide what to reclass MU. I'm thinking assassin or sorcerer, but I also want galeforce (especially since I want to pass it down to Morgan) so probably doing dark flyer first. I already reclassed her into a Myrmidon without thinking twice though, oops.

I'm on chapter 11 and no one's married yet. I'm probably going to marry Chrom and I know I want Frederick x Lissa but as for everyone else I still haven't decided.


----------



## Thunder (Mar 14, 2013)

What did everyone choose for a flaw/strength, btw?

I went with Defense as my strength, and Magic as my flaw.

(Also Julie, that' s a great avatar.)


----------



## Julie (Mar 14, 2013)

Thunderstruck said:


> What did everyone choose for a flaw/strength, btw?
> 
> I went with Defense as my strength, and Magic as my flaw.
> 
> (Also Julie, that' s a great avatar.)



I went with Speed as my strength and Luck as my flaw.

and thanks, there's no such thing as too much pot- I mean... too many pots for a pothead.


----------



## Kip (Mar 14, 2013)

SockHead said:


> My friend got it and beat it, so he lent it to me. I haven't played it in a while, but I clocked in around 10 hours. I have to say visually this game is beautiful. One complaint though is too much dialogue. Like, I want to know the story but I hate sitting through conversations I don't really give a **** about. I'm on casual mode because I suck and it's still really ****in hard. Great game though.


That's what i thought at first but then i realized, It helps you get to know the characters better, it brings you closer to them. Of course if you aren't playing on classic it doesn't really kick into affect as much.



Thunderstruck said:


> What did everyone choose for a flaw/strength, btw?
> 
> I went with Defense as my strength, and Magic as my flaw.



I'd prolly go with *Speed* as my asset & *Luck* as my flaw... or maybe HP...


----------



## Micah (Mar 15, 2013)

Strength was my asset and luck was my flaw.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Mar 15, 2013)

Just finished playing the demo and I'm very impressed with it.
So whenever I can, I'll be picking this up.


----------



## one_eye (Mar 15, 2013)

On my first run, I forget. For Lunatic I dropped HP. HP can still hit 80, so no real detriment in the long run. Pain at the start though, and went Mag+. Sorcerer is really good to stay alive with their good Def, and Nosferatu.


----------



## Volvagia (Mar 15, 2013)

Thunderstruck said:


> What did everyone choose for a flaw/strength, btw?
> 
> I went with Defense as my strength, and Magic as my flaw.
> 
> (Also Julie, that' s a great avatar.)



I chose Speed as my asset and Luck as my flaw. I want to double everyone so I'm going to need speed.

Yesterday, I got 3 pairs married.
Stahl x Cordelia
Ricken x Miriel 
Sully x Virion
I wasn't paying much attention to child inheritance and whatnot, I just like these couples.


----------



## Micah (Mar 16, 2013)

What skill should I pass on to Nah; Axebreaker or Sol? I'm already giving her Swordbreaker, and I'm not sure which skill would benefit her more.


----------



## Kip (Mar 18, 2013)

Micah said:


> What skill should I pass on to Nah; Axebreaker or Sol? I'm already giving her Swordbreaker, and I'm not sure which skill would benefit her more.



Though I've never played this game yet I'd say Sol :X its ferocious!


----------



## Thunder (Mar 18, 2013)

Micah said:


> What skill should I pass on to Nah; Axebreaker or Sol? I'm already giving her Swordbreaker, and I'm not sure which skill would benefit her more.



If you plan on reclassing Nah to the Hero class, I'd go with Axebreaker because it's unlocked later than Sol is, otherwise I'd probably go with Sol.


----------



## Sunshine (Mar 18, 2013)

I've been playing Fire Emblem Awakening while waiting for Animal Crossing New Leaf to come out. I love it, but could use a bit of help.

I want to play a reeking box team in the outdoor scene that has all of the pouring rain and puddles, but can't remember which chapter that was in. Can anyone clue me in as to which one it was?

Thanks!


----------



## Thunder (Mar 18, 2013)

I believe it's Chapter 11, the Midmire.


----------



## Sunshine (Mar 18, 2013)

Yes, it was the Midmire.  Thanks!


----------



## Micah (Mar 19, 2013)

Hm, since Awakening is so popular, Ike's almost guaranteed to get cut for the next Smash Bros. So who's gonna take his place?

Marth/Lucina and Chrom are popular. So are Tharja and Henry. Personally, I'd love to see Owain in the game, but there's very little chance of that happening.

Who do you think they should add to the next Smash Bros.? Maybe they could put Chrom in the Wii U version and Lucina in the 3DS one?


----------



## Dustbunnii (Mar 19, 2013)

So...
I downloaded the demo because I was bored, because I've never played Fire Emblem, and because everyone seems to be saying it's so awesome...
I want to get the game now. Really bad. I don't have the money for it though.... :<

If/when I do get it, I'll probably stick with casual mode my first time through because I tend to not be very good at strategy games xD
It'll definitely be on my to-buy list though.


----------



## Volvagia (Mar 19, 2013)

Micah said:


> Hm, since Awakening is so popular, Ike's almost guaranteed to get cut for the next Smash Bros. So who's gonna take his place?
> 
> Marth/Lucina and Chrom are popular. So are Tharja and Henry. Personally, I'd love to see Owain in the game, but there's very little chance of that happening.
> 
> Who do you think they should add to the next Smash Bros.? Maybe they could put Chrom in the Wii U version and Lucina in the 3DS one?



I think Chrom will, seeing as he's the main character and all.


----------



## Thunder (Mar 19, 2013)

Micah said:


> Hm, since Awakening is so popular, Ike's almost guaranteed to get cut for the next Smash Bros. So who's gonna take his place?
> 
> Marth/Lucina and Chrom are popular. So are Tharja and Henry. Personally, I'd love to see Owain in the game, but there's very little chance of that happening.
> 
> Who do you think they should add to the next Smash Bros.? Maybe they could put Chrom in the Wii U version and Lucina in the 3DS one?



Hm? What gives you the impression that Ike's getting cut?


----------



## Volvagia (Mar 19, 2013)

I think Ike & Marth are getting cut as well. With the popularity of Awakening and the new cast, I would also want new FE characters, even though Ike was my favourite in Brawl.

Oh, another character I would want is Kellam, though he isn't very popular. D: I just love his personality!


----------



## Thunder (Mar 19, 2013)

I personally don't see why Marth would get axed from the series considering, well I guess the best example to use is that he's kind of like the Cyclops of the X-Men, despite the fact that Wolverine's more popular, I guess.

Hopefully they have the capacity to add Fire Emblem characters without removing anyone.


----------



## Micah (Mar 19, 2013)

I assumed Ike would get cut because the Tellius games aren't as popular as the other ones in the series. Awakening is Fire Emblem's first real "mainstream" release so I figured Chrom or Lucina (maybe she appears as an alternate outfit to Marth...in her Marth form) would take his place. Of course, like you said, there's the possibility nobody gets axed.

Speaking of axes, it's about time Fire Emblem got a character that doesn't wield swords. Tharja is the most popular character according to fan polls in both Japan and North America, so maybe she'll be an unlockable character? Hopefully?


----------



## Thunder (Mar 20, 2013)

A magic-based character would definitely be pretty cool, and I'd definitely love to see Tharja in the game. 

On another note, I think Ephraim would be a pretty cool addition, being a lance-wielder and all.


----------



## Solar (Mar 20, 2013)

Wouldn't Nowi be awesome in Smash Bros.? The final smash turns her in to a dragon and it she would be spitting those green, glittery fireballs everywhere xD


----------



## Julie (Mar 24, 2013)

Micah said:


> Tharja is the most popular character according to fan polls in both Japan and North America



Really? I took that popularity poll on the Fire Emblem Awakening Facebook page and Marth (Lucina) was the most popular, with (unbelievably) Walhart as second and Henry as third. Tharja was 4th.


----------



## Thunder (Mar 24, 2013)

Benmjy said:


> Wouldn't Nowi be awesome in Smash Bros.? The final smash turns her in to a dragon and it she would be spitting those green, glittery fireballs everywhere xD



If she's only a dragon during her final smash, what would she do when she doesn't have the smash ball? :?


----------



## Solar (Mar 24, 2013)

Thunderstruck said:


> If she's only a dragon during her final smash, what would she do when she doesn't have the smash ball? :?



Maybe, she could get some human abilities. It would take away from her character if she were a dragon ALL the time. Human Nowi gots spunk y'all.


----------



## Thunder (Mar 24, 2013)

True, but I think dragon Nowi is equally as important to keep limited to her final smash, plus I don't think there'd be a whole lot human Nowi could do to make fleshed-out moveset (excluding reclassing, at least.)

I could see her making a better stage prop or assist trophy, but that's just my opinion.


----------



## Kip (Mar 25, 2013)

Thunderstruck said:


> True, but I think dragon Nowi is equally as important to keep limited to her final smash, plus I don't think there'd be a whole lot human Nowi could do to make fleshed-out moveset (excluding reclassing, at least.)
> 
> I could see her making a better stage prop or assist trophy, but that's just my opinion.



I agree with this. They could have a lot of good fire emblem assist trophies!


----------



## Mairmalade (Mar 26, 2013)

I've been browsing snippets of the Knights of Iris art book...oh my goodness. Anyone else interested? Or already have it imported?

When that comes back in stock that will be an early birthday present to myself. :c


----------



## Trundle (Mar 26, 2013)

I am currently downloading Fire Emblem: Awakening as I type this! So excited to play it, and I really have no idea what is in store for me with this game. (other than the whole point of Fire Emblem, because I've played the other games before)


----------



## Kip (Mar 26, 2013)

Trundle said:


> I am currently downloading Fire Emblem: Awakening as I type this! So excited to play it, and I really have no idea what is in store for me with this game. (other than the whole point of Fire Emblem, because I've played the other games before)



YES! that's very good. You'll be hooked of course.


----------



## Sora (Mar 27, 2013)

OMG this game is too easy for me until chapter 17! Chapter 17 requires like a day of grinding IMO. Any tactics for it that I could use? I try to divide my powers but one of my short ranged soldiers always gets hit.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Mar 27, 2013)

Still waiting for the EU release date


----------



## Jake (Mar 27, 2013)

Karla said:


> Still waiting for the EU release date



AU has a release of April 20, I would've thought EU has a release date then?


----------



## KarlaKGB (Mar 27, 2013)

Oh yeah it does, it's the 19th April. I meant I'm waiting for the day to come


----------



## Mr. L (Mar 27, 2013)

Yeah, I hear there are quite a few 3DS games are released long after the US release, that's why a lot of people from there imported the NA 3DS. Why must Nintendo region lock their systems :/

Hang in there though, it'll be worth it in a few weeks once you finally get to play this amazing game.


----------



## Trundle (Mar 27, 2013)

I've been playing it and taking it a bit slow. I chose Hard mode since I am used to playing Fire Emblem games and Classic mode for the deaths and all. I really like the bonus box. I'm on Chapter 6 or 7 and I recruited Nino. 
So very good... 
Even though I bought it I'm letting my brother play it too, so we're pretty much splitting the day, but man it's fun.


----------



## Sora (Mar 27, 2013)

Trundle said:


> I've been playing it and taking it a bit slow. I chose Hard mode since I am used to playing Fire Emblem games and Classic mode for the deaths and all. I really like the bonus box. I'm on Chapter 6 or 7 and I recruited Nino.
> So very good...
> Even though I bought it I'm letting my brother play it too, so we're pretty much splitting the day, but man it's fun.



Who's Nino? I haven't heard that name before...


----------



## Trundle (Mar 27, 2013)

Sora said:


> Who's Nino? I haven't heard that name before...



She's from Fire Emblem 7. (Fire Emblem 7 is my favorite game of all time)
She's a mage and you get her quite late in the game in FE7 but has an exp boost, and she is the strongest mage in FE7. She is level 10 when you recruit her in Awakening.


----------



## Sora (Mar 27, 2013)

Trundle said:


> She's from Fire Emblem 7. (Fire Emblem 7 is my favorite game of all time)
> She's a mage and you get her quite late in the game in FE7 but has an exp boost, and she is the strongest mage in FE7. She is level 10 when you recruit her in Awakening.



Oh cool! I only played sacred stones and one other which I can not recall right now. Anyways I haven't really looked into the bonus box characters yet. They make me a little hesitant as they can't be friends.... with anyone.


----------



## one_eye (Mar 28, 2013)

I never really used Bonus Box stuff much on my first run, and even avoided it on Lunatic if I could. King Marth is definitely a keeper though. I've only seen one attack not have a skill activate.


----------



## Volvagia (Mar 28, 2013)

The only Bonus Box people I have right now are the ones that I've accidentally recruited.


----------



## one_eye (Mar 29, 2013)

I wish the SpotPass characters had supports with more than the Avatar. Some certainly should.


----------



## Thunder (Mar 30, 2013)

Yeah, even some of the later recruits lack good supports.

Honestly, I think that's the main reason holding me back from using characters like that.


----------



## PapaNer (Apr 2, 2013)

Just picked it up a few days ago!  It's so much fun!


----------



## Colour Bandit (Apr 9, 2013)

I downloaded the demo yesterday and I really enjoyed it, I've never played a Fire Emblem game before though... 

Now I'm debating whether I should get the Fire Emblem 3DS XL for my birthday, which is in August; do you think I'll still be able to pick up one then or should I just save my birthday money for fuel for my car (/offtopic Got my car last week, though I can't drive it yet, got to wait for my provisional license which I'll get around my birthday...) and pick up a physical copy when it is released in the UK?

If I get the 3DS XL, I'll most likely give my brother my red 3DS or I'll keep old red for college trips and holidays, I refuse to sell my precious...

Tl;dr
Get limited edition XL with Bday cash in August (Risking getting a second hand console) or get physical copy on UK release?


----------



## KarlaKGB (Apr 9, 2013)

Are you ruling out the ACNL bundle or just not interested?


----------



## Colour Bandit (Apr 9, 2013)

KarlaKGB said:


> Are you ruling out the ACNL bundle or just not interested?


I didn't like the design of the ACNL XL :/ Plus my brother might be getting that if they release it in the UK so it would be confusing if we had identical systems...


----------



## Trundle (Apr 10, 2013)

Beat the game today... I had 24 hour of saved game on it. My first run was on Hard difficulty and Classic mode. It would probably be 28-30 hours with unsaved data (because of restarts). 
Was a very fun game! I'm already playing again on Casual mode, Normal difficulty just for fun. After that, I will probably play it on Lunatic! >=D


----------



## KarlaKGB (Apr 10, 2013)

What's the replayability like? Can you do stuff outside of the story?


----------



## Kip (Apr 10, 2013)

KarlaKGB said:


> What's the replayability like? Can you do stuff outside of the story?



Yup, the re-playability is unbelievable like every other fire emblem game.


----------



## Sora (Apr 10, 2013)

There is the main story, the paralogue (which can get rather hard), spotpass maps (free really tough maps for strong players), and dlc. The dlc is paid but can get rather funny and interesting, also its getting harder and harder (like 3/3 stars right now). After you beat the game its really just trying to unlock everyone and make the ultimate team. The dlc is great though and I'm glad they introduced it. I like reclassing everyone and starting sort of fresh in my far progressed game. Also I forgot to mention that about every 30-45 minutes enemies and merchants will appear on the map. They scale to where you are in the story. They can be fun to fight as well since they drop pretty good regular loot.


----------



## Trundle (Apr 10, 2013)

Kip said:


> Yup, the re-playability is unbelievable like every other fire emblem game.



Exactly what Sora said. 

My favorite game of all time is Fire Emblem 7, which I have replayed too many times to count. In all honesty, it doesn't have nearly as much re-playability content as Awakening but it's just such a fun game!


----------



## Thunder (Apr 10, 2013)

There's at least two more spotpass paralogues you can get I believe, as well as a host of other stuff they're releasing within the coming weeks.

Supports are fun to farm for, too.

I'm a little disappointed the child unit's conversations with the second parent is recycled, though. Otherwise it'd increase replayability by a lot more.

(Also I'm on like, my fourth playthrough)


----------



## KarlaKGB (Apr 10, 2013)

Sounds great, was gonna buy it anyway but this is really selling it to me.


----------



## Sora (Apr 10, 2013)

Thunderstruck said:


> There's at least two more spotpass paralogues you can get I believe, as well as a host of other stuff they're releasing within the coming weeks.
> 
> Supports are fun to farm for, too.
> 
> ...



Are you in the EU? I have 4 spotpass maps right now :/


----------



## KarlaKGB (Apr 10, 2013)

Game isn't out in the EU until the 19th


----------



## Sora (Apr 10, 2013)

Oh really? That's pretty late :/. How many languages are usually on the EU game?


----------



## KarlaKGB (Apr 10, 2013)

EU games will usually have English, Spanish, French and Italian at least. Probably Dutch too. Always annoyed me that UK can't be special and get it with NA. I'll tolerate the Americanisms for an earlier release


----------



## Trundle (Apr 10, 2013)

Yeah, I currently have 4 spotpass maps as well. They aren't actually available in the map until before the end game chapter, but they are quite difficult as well.


----------



## Sora (Apr 10, 2013)

They most likely think, "Why make a game where the only language is English for the UK, when we can just give all of EU English, Spanish, French, + the not spoken in NA languages." I guess its easier for production, but I agree that at least the UK and maybe France and Spain should get an earlier release.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Apr 11, 2013)

Or lump the UK in together with NA...the whole region thing is stupid imo


----------



## PapaNer (Apr 11, 2013)

I'm sorry you guys can't get it yet, but it is well worth the wait!


----------



## Trundle (Apr 13, 2013)

Gahh, so fun... I'm finally taking time to do all the paralogues and do most of the support conversations! So much extra content!

My brother and I together have almost 90 hours into the game already.


----------



## Volvagia (Apr 14, 2013)

Since I beat the game and all, I'm trying to unlock all the support conversations. I'm starting off with My Unit... I have like 25 A-rank supports but I still have many to go. :-(

Oh, and the Hubba Tester is so much fun. :-D


----------



## Solar (Apr 14, 2013)

27 hours in the game and I'm not even close to being done! Just got the Bride class yesterday! Used it on Lissa and she is AMAZING!


----------



## Thunder (Apr 14, 2013)

S





Trundle said:


> Gahh, so fun... I'm finally taking time to do all the paralogues and do most of the support conversations! So much extra content!
> 
> My brother and I together have almost 90 hours into the game already.



I've got about 180 by myself.

I'm so sad sometimes.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Apr 14, 2013)

Gonna have to put a lot of hours into this if I play Loooooony mode


----------



## Sora (Apr 14, 2013)

Benmjy said:


> 27 hours in the game and I'm not even close to being done! Just got the Bride class yesterday! Used it on Lissa and she is AMAZING!



Wait are you talking about the Japanese version or the NA version? I didn't know the dlc was out yet.


----------



## Solar (Apr 14, 2013)

Sora said:


> Wait are you talking about the Japanese version or the NA version? I didn't know the dlc was out yet.



American Version. The DLC where you get the Wedding Bouquet is Smash Brethren 2.


----------



## Sora (Apr 14, 2013)

Benmjy said:


> American Version. The DLC where you get the Wedding Bouquet is Smash Brethren 2.



YES! I'm so glad I bought the smash brethen pack now! I'll check it out in a couple of hours. How hard is it? Like would you say all of your units must be master sealed and level 20, reclassed twice, or what?


----------



## Solar (Apr 14, 2013)

Sora said:


> YES! I'm so glad I bought the smash brethen pack now! I'll check it out in a couple of hours. How hard is it? Like would you say all of your units must be master sealed and level 20, reclassed twice, or what?



It's a semi-hard level. I would suggest training your people alot. Only 9 out of 13-15 survived. So be ready.


----------



## Sora (Apr 14, 2013)

Alright I have an OP MU that has been mastered and reclassed 4 times and can survive the paralogues solo (excepting Morgan's). Next up is Frederick, Lissa, and Nowi who have each been mastered and reclassed twice. Do you think I'll be okay with those and their sposes aas backup?


----------



## Thunder (Apr 14, 2013)

They're all promoted, and range from level 3-10.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 14, 2013)

Has that fanservice DLC made it to America yet? Haven't snagged any other packs outside Champions of Yore and the Infinite Gold/EXP/Weapon pack.


----------



## Thunder (Apr 15, 2013)

Tom said:


> Has that fanservice DLC made it to America yet? Haven't snagged any other packs outside Champions of Yore and the Infinite Gold/EXP/Weapon pack.



Don't think so, IIRC the latest DLC is the Rogues and Redeemers pack.


----------



## Volvagia (Apr 15, 2013)

I don't really get those DLCs, Summer of Bonds and Spa of Bonds. Were they made with only fanservice in mind or does it give off good exp/gold?


----------



## Micah (Apr 15, 2013)

Thunderstruck said:


> Don't think so, IIRC the latest DLC is the Rogues and Redeemers pack.


There was one more after that. The one where your HP resets to 1 at the beginning of each turn.

Speaking of R&R, I _still_ haven't beaten any of them. I always seem to suffer one important casualty at the end...every time...


----------



## Thunder (Apr 15, 2013)

Volvagia said:


> I don't really get those DLCs, Summer of Bonds and Spa of Bonds. Were they made with only fanservice in mind or does it give off good exp/gold?



I think they're supposed to add new support conversations, but I'm not entirely sure.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 15, 2013)

Thunderstruck said:


> I think they're supposed to add new support conversations, but I'm not entirely sure.



I don't think it adds actual supports but yeah, special conversations take place.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Apr 19, 2013)

FINALLY, my Fire Emblem bundle arrived today whoop

edit: This game is pissing me off already. 5% crit my ass. Effing RNG screwing me over


----------



## Trundle (Apr 19, 2013)

KarlaKGB said:


> FINALLY, my Fire Emblem bundle arrived today whoop
> 
> edit: This game is pissing me off already. 5% crit my ass. Effing RNG screwing me over



If you're new to the game I don't suggest doing Lunatic to start off. If you're just using hard you're going to need to use Frederick a little bit for the first 5 chapters.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Apr 19, 2013)

Only took me 18 resets on chapter 3, but finally finished chapter 4. Now to grind the DLC. Lunatic really drove me mad at times though.


----------



## Trundle (Apr 19, 2013)

KarlaKGB said:


> Only took me 18 resets on chapter 3, but finally finished chapter 4. Now to grind the DLC. Lunatic really drove me mad at times though.



Haha, yeah, those first few are brutal!


----------



## PapaNer (Apr 19, 2013)

DONNELL IS A BEAST


----------



## Volvagia (Apr 19, 2013)

I recommend pairing Frederick up with MU so MU can level up, and then pairing MU with Chrom so Chrom can level up. That's what I did and I got Chrom levelled up pretty fast and I also got the support conversations quicker. 

And also... 


Spoiler: Spoilers for Chapter 11



Why can Owain and Lucina get married? Aren't they cousins?


----------



## Thunder (Apr 19, 2013)

Volvagia said:


> Spoiler: Spoilers for Chapter 11
> 
> 
> 
> Why can Owain and Lucina get married? Aren't they cousins?





Spoiler



I think if you marry Chrom to Olivia, and then have MU marry Lucina, you can marry Morgan to Inigo, although it supposedly changes to "companion" just to avoid incestuous implications.

still kinda creepy, though.


----------



## Trundle (Apr 19, 2013)

Thunderstruck said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think I accidentally did that in the game I was playing around with... 
I know I have someone where it says companion for.


----------



## Solar (Apr 19, 2013)

Hey has anyone made Thraja ridiculously OP? If so can you tell me how? I'm having trouble making her more powerful.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 22, 2013)

Started playing through some of the DLC that's not the first two packs. Either I'm truly not meant to play anything other than casual or I just need to grind some more.


----------



## Ashtot (Apr 22, 2013)

Has anybody used Olivia to get Inigo lethality?


----------



## Micah (Apr 22, 2013)

Not through Olivia. I use her to give him Galeforce instead.


----------



## Trundle (Apr 22, 2013)

You said:


> Has anybody used Olivia to get Inigo lethality?



I used Lon'qu paired with Olivia.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 22, 2013)

Nah, using Gaius for that. Olivia for Galeforce.


----------



## Thunder (Apr 22, 2013)

Tom said:


> Nah, using Gaius for that. Olivia for Galeforce.



For a second I almost corrected you to say Nowi, not Olivia. <_>


----------



## Ashtot (Apr 23, 2013)

Micah said:


> Not through Olivia. I use her to give him Galeforce instead.



That's a lot smarter...


----------



## one_eye (Apr 23, 2013)

Benmjy said:


> Hey has anyone made Thraja ridiculously OP? If so can you tell me how? I'm having trouble making her more powerful.



Tharja is mediocre. Her saving grace is Sorcerer, any Sorcerer is OP to some degree, but otherwise, her alternative classes are crap, she can't Knight, and Archer blows in general.



You said:


> That's a lot smarter...



Any parent that can learn GF (or any gender specific skill of use, really) should pass it, even to a daughter, saves 15DF grinding.


----------



## Volvagia (Apr 23, 2013)

What is a good path and ending class for Cynthia? I already did Pegasus Knight -> Dark Knight for Galeforce.


----------



## Ashtot (Apr 23, 2013)

Volvagia said:


> What is a good path and ending class for Cynthia? I already did Pegasus Knight -> Dark Knight for Galeforce.



I've always thought that once you're maxed out, the class with the most movement would be ideal?


----------



## one_eye (Apr 23, 2013)

You said:


> I've always thought that once you're maxed out, the class with the most movement would be ideal?



Not really, movement isn't that crucial. A whole team of Falcon Knights or Dark Fliers would be doomed to a few Sorcerers with Excalibur or Forseti.

For Cynthia I finished her as a Falcon Knight, after I got her some skills. If her dad isn't Chrom she'll want Luna for sure. Luna is good to have. If her daddy is Gaius make sure he passes Sol.


----------



## Volvagia (Apr 23, 2013)

one_eye said:


> For Cynthia I finished her as a Falcon Knight, after I got her some skills. If her dad isn't Chrom she'll want Luna for sure. Luna is good to have. If her daddy is Gaius make sure he passes Sol.



Okay, thanks! I passed down Luna from Freddy for her.


----------



## one_eye (Apr 24, 2013)

Volvagia said:


> Okay, thanks! I passed down Luna from Freddy for her.



I never did much with Cynthia, I thought she was too adorable not to be a Falcon Knight.


----------



## Ashtot (Apr 24, 2013)

I got both Morgan (M) and Lucina Galeforce.


----------



## Volvagia (Apr 27, 2013)

Who are your best units? 

Stat-wise, mine is Morgan (M), with a Rating of 269.
My Unit is probably my most rounded-out character.
And as for Attack, mine is Yarne. (Attack: 76)

I'm still trying to level up some left-behind characters. (Mainly tome-users such as Laurent and Henry).


----------



## XTheLancerX (Apr 27, 2013)

I got Fire Emblem Awakening a while back... havent played TOO much but I am at like 16 hours.. I love this game so much but I can't play it for more than an hour or else it starts getting stressful because of how extensive the battles are xD This is the first game of the series I have played and I have to say, I am really really surprised. I wish I have played earlier games of it... But yeah since this was my first time playing, I am a noob, and very clueless xD I used master seals on all my main characters before they reached lvl 20 and I have left all my weak characters behind and they are now too weak to easily bring back to be even with the rest of my team... I am sort of bad at this game and feel stupid when I hear about others' success with it lol, especially with classic mode on, I am very newbie like I mentioned before and played this game on casual mode... I feel so stupid xD But does anyone have any tips for how to bring back my weak characters because I have a feeling they could rise up and be some of the strongest ones for a bit... I can't get their weapon proficiency to a higher level because they can never do any damage because they are so weak. The enemies also kill them in 1-4 attacks/turns. I try to keep them in the back and keep them well protected but it still doesn't help... Also, any particular characters that are really good to level up and keep as main fighters/healers?


----------



## Thunder (Apr 27, 2013)

Volvagia said:


> Who are your best units?
> 
> Stat-wise, mine is Morgan (M), with a Rating of 269.
> My Unit is probably my most rounded-out character.
> ...



I think Morgan turned out to be my highest at 276, and then my Noire is at about 268.


----------



## Trundle (Apr 27, 2013)

X_The_Lancer_X said:


> I got Fire Emblem Awakening a while back... havent played TOO much but I am at like 16 hours.. I love this game so much but I can't play it for more than an hour or else it starts getting stressful because of how extensive the battles are xD This is the first game of the series I have played and I have to say, I am really really surprised. I wish I have played earlier games of it... But yeah since this was my first time playing, I am a noob, and very clueless xD I used master seals on all my main characters before they reached lvl 20 and I have left all my weak characters behind and they are now too weak to easily bring back to be even with the rest of my team... I am sort of bad at this game and feel stupid when I hear about others' success with it lol, especially with classic mode on, I am very newbie like I mentioned before and played this game on casual mode... I feel so stupid xD But does anyone have any tips for how to bring back my weak characters because I have a feeling they could rise up and be some of the strongest ones for a bit... I can't get their weapon proficiency to a higher level because they can never do any damage because they are so weak. The enemies also kill them in 1-4 attacks/turns. I try to keep them in the back and keep them well protected but it still doesn't help... Also, any particular characters that are really good to level up and keep as main fighters/healers?



Use the Bonus Box and train on really weak teams, such as Florina. No matter what level you will be able to train them. Once your already promoted characters are level 20, you can use a Second Seal on them to revert them back to level 1, therefore making them gain more stats.

EDIT: My Morgan (F) has a rating of 280 and my MU has 267. My Owain is 294. Owain is maxed but the others aren't.


----------



## one_eye (Apr 27, 2013)

Volvagia said:


> Who are your best units?
> 
> Stat-wise, mine is Morgan (M), with a Rating of 269.



I can push Nah to 450ish without much effort, I'm far too lazy to actually check. That also comes with the benefit of the Dragonstone+ though. 

Morgan parented through another child unit ends up usually being the best though.


----------



## Volvagia (Apr 27, 2013)

one_eye said:


> I can push Nah to 450ish without much effort, I'm far too lazy to actually check. That also comes with the benefit of the Dragonstone+ though.
> 
> Morgan parented through another child unit ends up usually being the best though.



Whoa, 450? @_@ I better start training Nah now, I know she's good but I didn't know she, or anyone, could go that far!

None of my units are maxed out yet... although Donnel is about halfway to being maxed out. (Hero class).


----------



## Trundle (Apr 27, 2013)

Have you guys played the newest DLC map? It's actually really good. There are SO many units on the map.


----------



## Micah (Apr 27, 2013)

^Is it worth it?


----------



## Trundle (Apr 27, 2013)

Micah said:


> ^Is it worth it?



I mean the free one. The newest paralogue from the Bonus Box.
Sorry for my incorrect wording.


----------



## Micah (Apr 27, 2013)

Oh, okay. I haven't had much time to play the last two Paralogues recently. I've tried 'em, but didn't have enough time to finish either. I do want Priam, though.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Apr 27, 2013)

Lunatic+ is driving me cray


----------



## Ashtot (Apr 28, 2013)

I've heard a lot of people say that Lunatic+ just takes the fun out of the game, if they allowed grinding bonus teams it would be more fun I think.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 28, 2013)

Trundle said:


> Have you guys played the newest DLC map? It's actually really good. There are SO many units on the map.



Haven't tried it yet, I'm having difficulty just recruiting the character from the last map. Never imagined being on the other end of Owain, Severa, MU and Donny. So much death.


----------



## XTheLancerX (Apr 28, 2013)

Trundle said:


> Use the Bonus Box and train on really weak teams, such as Florina. No matter what level you will be able to train them. Once your already promoted characters are level 20, you can use a Second Seal on them to revert them back to level 1, therefore making them gain more stats.
> 
> EDIT: My Morgan (F) has a rating of 280 and my MU has 267. My Owain is 294. Owain is maxed but the others aren't.



oh so for example, I promoted my character that you play as to a grand master, before lvl 20 (I know, stupid of me, first time playing this after all) and I would be able to make him a tactition again and get more stats to somewhat make up for the lost ones?


----------



## Trundle (Apr 28, 2013)

X_The_Lancer_X said:


> oh so for example, I promoted my character that you play as to a grand master, before lvl 20 (I know, stupid of me, first time playing this after all) and I would be able to make him a tactition again and get more stats to somewhat make up for the lost ones?



You can do it once you hit level 20, which is more ideal. Just re-class your unit into whatever pleases you. You can do Grandmaster again or another class if you want. I have my MU as an Assassin.


----------



## Sora (Apr 28, 2013)

X_The_Lancer_X said:


> oh so for example, I promoted my character that you play as to a grand master, before lvl 20 (I know, stupid of me, first time playing this after all) and I would be able to make him a tactition again and get more stats to somewhat make up for the lost ones?



To add to Trundle, yes you can make up for the list stats and even improve them. (The improvement is minimal though) I did this with Frederick because I didn't want him to not be a Great Knight.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Apr 28, 2013)

I'm gonna sacrifice a lamb to the RNG gods tomorrow.


----------



## Ashtot (Apr 28, 2013)

Sora said:


> To add to Trundle, yes you can make up for the list stats and even improve them. (The improvement is minimal though) I did this with Frederick because I didn't want him to not be a Great Knight.



Honestly though, it doesn't really matter what level you reclass/promote. If you're grinding dlc, you're still going to be getting the exp regardless of when you promoted, although if you have limited resources it's definitely smarter to wait until level 20. Although on the other hand, if you're trying to get skills as fast as possible, promoting at 10 would be faster (maybe). I have the Golden Gaffe dlc so I basically just buy a crap ton of seals and spam them on people for fun.

Edit: In previous FE games if you didn't wait until level 20 to promote, you pretty much wasted a ton of stats because there wasn't any reclassing.


----------



## Thunder (Apr 28, 2013)

Volvagia said:


> Whoa, 450? @_@ I better start training Nah now, I know she's good but I didn't know she, or anyone, could go that far!
> 
> None of my units are maxed out yet... although Donnel is about halfway to being maxed out. (Hero class).



You can make almost everyone pretty beastly if they've got the right parent.

Although if I'm being honest, stats don't really come into play a whole lot when I'm pairing someone up (in fact hair color might even have precedence in some instances).



Tom said:


> Haven't tried it yet, I'm having difficulty just recruiting the character from the last map. Never imagined being on the other end of Owain, Severa, MU and Donny. So much death.



I sent in Cynthia and Chrom and had them pair up, then filled the rest of the open slots with disposable units like spotpass characters. It might be considered a little cheap, but if you plan on just grinding supports like I was doing it's a fast alternative.

Also word of advice to anyone doing the wellspring of truth, if you try sending in just one or two units.. You won't be fighting just one or two units.


----------



## Volvagia (Apr 28, 2013)

I have a question:
If I start a new game, will it overwrite my previous data? Eg, if I have Game 1 and I make Game 2, can I put them in seperate save slots or would I get a new one altogether?


----------



## Ashtot (Apr 28, 2013)

Volvagia said:


> I have a question:
> If I start a new game, will it overwrite my previous data? Eg, if I have Game 1 and I make Game 2, can I put them in seperate save slots or would I get a new one altogether?



Well there are three save states to use... if all three are in use then you will have to erase one of them. Renown and dlc are shared and stay.


----------



## Volvagia (Apr 28, 2013)

You said:


> Well there are three save states to use... if all three are in use then you will have to erase one of them. Renown and dlc are shared and stay.



Oh, okay thanks! I was just a little paranoid, I didn't want to erase my data.

Well, I guess it's time to marry Owain~


----------



## Ashtot (Apr 28, 2013)

Volvagia said:


> Oh, okay thanks! I was just a little paranoid, I didn't want to erase my data.
> 
> Well, I guess it's time to marry Owain~



Haha, yeah, Trundle deleted my save state at one point, he thought I'd be mad and I was like. "I don't really care", and started a new one later on.


----------



## one_eye (Apr 28, 2013)

Thunderstruck said:


> You can make almost everyone pretty beastly if they've got the right parent.
> 
> Although if I'm being honest, stats don't really come into play a whole lot when I'm pairing someone up (in fact hair color might even have precedence in some instances).



Eugenics and pair up stats really don't matter much on Normal or Hard. Lunatic/Lunatic+ you need to definitely watch how you go, especially late game or with the hardest DLC.

I don't know if I even want to try the Anna boss when that DLC comes out...


----------



## Thunder (Apr 30, 2013)

I don't have the Sacred Stones to try Lunatic.

I've just been sticking with Hard Casual 

(By the way I think your avatar's broken)


----------



## KarlaKGB (May 1, 2013)

one_eye said:


> Eugenics and pair up stats really don't matter much on Normal or Hard. Lunatic/Lunatic+ you need to definitely watch how you go, especially late game or with the hardest DLC.
> 
> I don't know if I even want to try the Anna boss when that DLC comes out...


Yeah I can't see your avatar.


----------



## Volvagia (May 1, 2013)

Thunderstruck said:


> I don't have the Sacred Stones to try Lunatic.
> 
> I've just been sticking with Hard Casual
> 
> (By the way I think your avatar's broken)



Yeah, I'm sticking with Hard/Casual as well.


----------



## Ashtot (May 1, 2013)

I've been playing hard classic, I've had 3 different files without beating the game but I'm almost there again. I've heard lunatic+ is pretty much a waste of time.


----------



## KarlaKGB (May 1, 2013)

Lunatic+ is a load of resetting for manageable enemy skills, resetting for good stat rolls, and just resetting when stuff goes wrong. It is pretty much endless resetting, for the first 4 chapters anyway.


----------



## Trundle (May 1, 2013)

I'm playing more through my Lunatic file right now but I have a Normal Casual file that I'm trying to get everything done on slowly.


----------



## one_eye (May 1, 2013)

KarlaKGB said:


> Lunatic+ is a load of resetting for manageable enemy skills, resetting for good stat rolls, and just resetting when stuff goes wrong. It is pretty much endless resetting, for the first 4 chapters anyway.



I played a few levels, and just didn't bother anymore. Lunatic/Classic was enough for me.


----------



## Thunder (May 1, 2013)

So I've got a new playthrough going, and so far I have:

Chrom x Sumia
My Unit x Tharja
Libra x Maribelle
Stahl x Cordelia
Gaius x Nowi
Lon'qu x Cherche
Donnel x Sully
Kellam x Olivia
Fred x Lissa

So has anyone gotten a chance to play Harvest Scramble yet?

(Also one_eye that thing about your avatar was a joke)


----------



## one_eye (May 2, 2013)

Thunderstruck said:


> So I've got a new playthrough going, and so far I have:
> 
> Chrom x Sumia
> My Unit x Tharja
> ...



It took me a few minutes to figure it out, but I changed it, for some visibility.

Harvest is fun, Nowi and Tharja have a fun conversation. Which makes 1 total Tharja conversation I enjoy. I really dislike her.


----------



## Volvagia (May 2, 2013)

Thunderstruck said:


> So I've got a new playthrough going, and so far I have:
> 
> Chrom x Sumia
> My Unit x Tharja
> ...



Out of your list, I also did Stahl x Cordelia and Kellam x Olivia.

I don't get any paid DLC. :-(


----------



## XTheLancerX (May 2, 2013)

is donnel worth training i have seen pics of him with 250+ rating and i just remembered to do that paralogue a few days ago and he is pitiful atm lol he has one res and he still has Lvl E proficiency... I am working on training my weaker units at the moment as well, but i just want to know which ones are worthwhile to level up. should i train stahl, sully, miriel, donnel, sumia, ricken, cherche, panne, gaius? if any of those out of the list are/arent worthwhile please tell me im still very new to the game lol


----------



## Micah (May 2, 2013)

Donnel is always one of my best units. It's best just to forget about him on Lunatic/Lunatic+ unless you plan on grinding, but on the lower difficulties, he's beastly.


----------



## Volvagia (May 2, 2013)

X_The_Lancer_X said:


> is donnel worth training i have seen pics of him with 250+ rating and i just remembered to do that paralogue a few days ago and he is pitiful atm lol he has one res and he still has Lvl E proficiency... I am working on training my weaker units at the moment as well, but i just want to know which ones are worthwhile to level up. should i train stahl, sully, miriel, donnel, sumia, ricken, cherche, panne, gaius? if any of those out of the list are/arent worthwhile please tell me im still very new to the game lol



Donnel, Sumia, Ricken, Cherche and Panne turned out well for me.


----------



## Lyla (May 4, 2013)

I'm on hard classic and I didn't get Donnel. Kinda regret it now. When I finish this I will move onto lunatic and will try my best to get him.


----------



## one_eye (May 4, 2013)

Donny isn't too important. He's a decent father, but that's all he's good for. His stats are kinda mediocre, he just happens to get them to level somewhat quickly.


----------



## Ashtot (May 4, 2013)

I've had best luck with Morgan and Lucina from My Unit and Chrom. They're really good!


----------



## Julie (May 4, 2013)

X_The_Lancer_X said:


> is donnel worth training i have seen pics of him with 250+ rating and i just remembered to do that paralogue a few days ago and he is pitiful atm lol he has one res and he still has Lvl E proficiency... I am working on training my weaker units at the moment as well, but i just want to know which ones are worthwhile to level up. should i train stahl, sully, miriel, donnel, sumia, ricken, cherche, panne, gaius? if any of those out of the list are/arent worthwhile please tell me im still very new to the game lol



Yeah, I trained him while playing for my first time on normal and turned him into a merc as soon as he hit level 10. He is godlike on easier difficulties, but yeah, don't bother with him in higher ones. It's hard to train him at first; I paired him up with Chrom and just weakened enemies down to 6-5 HP and let Donny get the last hit. If you have an easy DLC map that is probably the best way to go about training Donnel.

as for others... Ricken was a godsend during levels with a lot of wyvern riders in normal so I trained him, but I honestly don't like him or Miriel. Sumia, in my opinion, is at her best when she's a general. Sully is a great Paladin and Stahl makes a good Great Night or Paladin. Gaius is a good assassin. Wyvern lord for Cherche. For panne I did Wyvern Rider -> Wyvern Lord and then back to Taguel, and it was pretty nice.


----------



## XTheLancerX (May 4, 2013)

Julie said:


> Yeah, I trained him while playing for my first time on normal and turned him into a merc as soon as he hit level 10. He is godlike on easier difficulties, but yeah, don't bother with him in higher ones. It's hard to train him at first; I paired him up with Chrom and just weakened enemies down to 6-5 HP and let Donny get the last hit. If you have an easy DLC map that is probably the best way to go about training Donnel.
> 
> as for others... Ricken was a godsend during levels with a lot of wyvern riders in normal so I trained him, but I honestly don't like him or Miriel. Sumia, in my opinion, is at her best when she's a general. Sully is a great Paladin and Stahl makes a good Great Night or Paladin. Gaius is a good assassin. Wyvern lord for Cherche. For panne I did Wyvern Rider -> Wyvern Lord and then back to Taguel, and it was pretty nice.


Okay cool. So sully can actually become somewhat good because the weirdest thing happened in my game-Chrom and Sully married xD when I was playing I was like "WTF IS WRONG WITH YOU CHROM xD"
So yeah they both have "S" level support and it would be great if I could use them both in battle. I am just trying to get all my characters somewhat close in skill. Also, I'm still new obviously but I just reached an interesting milestone today, highest amount of damage dealt is 150 in one hit. I'm sure that's nothing to you guys but it is for me x) yeah it was my main character who got a critical hit "Ignis" attack. He was using some level A lightning magic.


----------



## Julie (May 4, 2013)

X_The_Lancer_X said:


> Okay cool. So sully can actually become somewhat good because the weirdest thing happened in my game-Chrom and Sully married xD when I was playing I was like "WTF IS WRONG WITH YOU CHROM xD"
> So yeah they both have "S" level support and it would be great if I could use them both in battle.



Did they get married automatically after chapter 11? That's what happened to my friend haha, she got married to Chrom even though she didn't want to. It's kind of shocking that he gets married out of nowhere with the person he has the highest relationship with without warning and it sucks that you can't stop it unless you marry him off in earlier chapters or you marry off all the other candidates.


----------



## XTheLancerX (May 4, 2013)

I dont remember what chapter but it was as soon as the whole plegia thing ended. As they were walking out on the battle field chrom stopped sully and started saying how much he loved her and stuff then they got married and sully was saying stuff along the lines that she was sort of thinking the same thing I think so I don't know lol it was just so unexpected because they do not seem like chrom would like somebody like sully at all xD


----------



## Micah (May 4, 2013)

^That happened to me. I was like "Sully? _Really?_"


----------



## Volvagia (May 5, 2013)

I knew I was gonna marry Chrom from the start, and so I got married pretty quickly. Probably Chapter 7-ish?


----------



## XTheLancerX (May 5, 2013)

What are some methods to get people to marry/like each other easily

My weaker units are really progressing now. I have 3 or 4 that are almost level 20 and I just promoted Cherche to wyvern lord. She did reach level 20 before I promoted her obviously. I have been grinding with risen, I just buy like 20 reeking boxes and I keep calling risen to the map and I fight them off with my weaker characters.


----------



## Thunder (May 5, 2013)

I don't think there's a really easy way to go about building supports.

I usually just take two units and fight Edward from Radiant Dawn, and hope the sparkly areas increase the character's supports.


----------



## Volvagia (May 5, 2013)

Thunderstruck said:


> I don't think there's a really easy way to go about building supports.
> 
> I usually just take two units and fight Edward from Radiant Dawn, and hope the sparkly areas increase the character's supports.



You can always use the Seed of Trust, but that only works on one pair.


----------



## one_eye (May 5, 2013)

Thunderstruck said:


> I don't think there's a really easy way to go about building supports.
> 
> I usually just take two units and fight Edward from Radiant Dawn, and hope the sparkly areas increase the character's supports.



Me, I just take the two units I want, and smack 'em alone into a random encounter. after about 5 or so they hit A rank.


----------



## Trundle (May 5, 2013)

one_eye said:


> Me, I just take the two units I want, and smack 'em alone into a random encounter. after about 5 or so they hit A rank.



For me I take the two units just like you but it usually takes 2 encounters per support level, so if I had two people at C and then paired them up in two different encounters, they would go to B. Sometimes I find that normal chapters also get you the support levels quicker for some reason.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 10, 2013)

X_The_Lancer_X said:


> What are some methods to get people to marry/like each other easily
> 
> My weaker units are really progressing now. I have 3 or 4 that are almost level 20 and I just promoted Cherche to wyvern lord. She did reach level 20 before I promoted her obviously. I have been grinding with risen, I just buy like 20 reeking boxes and I keep calling risen to the map and I fight them off with my weaker characters.


I just throw them together and let them duke it out in the DLC. Very effective, usually have 2+ new support convos waiting for me depending on the DLC.

Speaking of DLC, the future children DLC is out now. o: Hurting for an eShop card now, need this, Scramble and then the challenge pack.


----------



## Thunder (May 10, 2013)

I'm gonna have to buy another Eshop card... dammit.


----------



## Micah (May 10, 2013)

I just downloaded the Future DLC but I haven't had a chance to play it yet. I think I'll end up having spent more on the DLC than the actual game.


----------



## XTheLancerX (May 10, 2013)

Finished the main story today after grima and all that. Really sad the game is done now (((( Probably going to do another playthrough and try to do best I can getting units support levels up and really high stats because I know more of what I am doing this time. Also probably going to get luigis mantion dark moon so yeah. I never realized how good the pairing up was until chrom and sully got married and I had chrom support sully when I was leveling her up. She almost never took any damage because chrom always defended her. Also, lon' qu became amazing when he married Nowi, and my character was insane after he married say' ri (I think thats her name )


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 11, 2013)

Micah said:


> I just downloaded the Future DLC but I haven't had a chance to play it yet. I think I'll end up having spent more on the DLC than the actual game.



I probably have too, or will tomorrow once I find an eShop card.  All the local supermarkets stopped carrying them, I'll have to make a pilgrimage to Gamestop and offer up Nah for some more bullion. 

@Lancer: A new playthrough healed the void the first one left in my heart but it will always want more. D:


----------



## Ashtot (May 12, 2013)

Completed the game on hard classic, finished last 4 chapters with Morgan, Lucina, Chrom, and My Unit.


----------



## Thunder (May 29, 2013)

I started a new game with +Strength/-Luck, and all of the early bosses ended up OHKOing me because of a 7-11% Critical hit chance.

Needless to say, I wasn't too happy.


----------



## Volvagia (Jun 8, 2013)

Started a second file.

Married Owain and Morgan is a beast. Such high Skill/Speed. :O


----------



## Riiiiptide (Jun 8, 2013)

I've got 632 hours on one save file and still have not finished the last chapter yet


----------



## rafren (Jun 9, 2013)

First time Fire Emblem player, playing on Normal Casual. i feel like such a noob

and i totally suck at this game. but damn still a great game for people who suck at it. guess that's what casual is for


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 9, 2013)

rafren said:


> First time Fire Emblem player, playing on Normal Casual. i feel like such a noob
> 
> and i totally suck at this game. but damn still a great game for people who suck at it. guess that's what casual is for



Casual is our friend! Lets me play in peace. :>

Unofficially finished my second playthrough. Doesn't feel finished because I haven't beaten all the DLC. Not sure if I'll continue with that or just get back to my third file to grind through that.


----------



## rafren (Jun 10, 2013)

Tom said:


> Casual is our friend! Lets me play in peace. :>
> 
> Unofficially finished my second playthrough. Doesn't feel finished because I haven't beaten all the DLC. Not sure if I'll continue with that or just get back to my third file to grind through that.



Definitely thankful that they introduced casual, might have given up somewhere along the game haha

Really want to do a second playthrough after I finish, but animal crossing <3


----------



## Riiiiptide (Jun 10, 2013)

Is casual the one where your units don't die?


----------



## rafren (Jun 10, 2013)

Riiiiptide said:


> Is casual the one where your units don't die?



yep, so you could just go ahead and use yolo strats and charge to the boss


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 11, 2013)

rafren said:


> yep, so you could just go ahead and use yolo strats and charge to the boss



Except with Chrom and MU, they can't shout YOLO.


----------



## Thunder (Sep 25, 2013)

Supar bumpu!

Been meaning to start another file. But aside from that, has anyone gotten the Future Past DLC? Was it any good?


----------



## windfall (Sep 25, 2013)

Thunder said:


> Supar bumpu!
> 
> Been meaning to start another file. But aside from that, has anyone gotten the Future Past DLC? Was it any good?



Haven't personally played Future Past, but supposedly the story is pretty solid (and Future Past 3 has a crazy amount of text for the epilogue - almost the same as the epilogue in the end of the normal game). Also, the children characters get unique dialogue with their parents (each and every different parent character!). 

You can find the dialogue transcribed online, but playing it personally is probably fun too.


----------



## MoontownMayorDaniel (Sep 25, 2013)

I do my training with risen
I use a lot of reeking boxes.
Lissa is my wife.
Gregor is the most powerful guy on my team cause he's a LV.20 Warrior with Lv.A Bow and Lv.A Axe and a awsome counter skill.


----------



## Thunder (Sep 26, 2013)

windfall said:


> Haven't personally played Future Past, but supposedly the story is pretty solid (and Future Past 3 has a crazy amount of text for the epilogue - almost the same as the epilogue in the end of the normal game). Also, the children characters get unique dialogue with their parents (each and every different parent character!).
> 
> You can find the dialogue transcribed online, but playing it personally is probably fun too.



Oh yeah, I think I've seen a few glimpses of the unique dialogue.

Think I'll pick it up when I get the money just to experience it myself.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Sep 26, 2013)

Thunder said:


> Supar bumpu!
> 
> Been meaning to start another file. But aside from that, has anyone gotten the Future Past DLC? Was it any good?



I have and it was marvelous, definitely pick that sucker up!


----------



## Volvagia (Sep 26, 2013)

I didn't buy any DLC at all for Awakening and I don't plan to buy any in the future :- (


----------



## Silversea (Sep 26, 2013)

I lost interest in the series with the Wii version. It was the repetitive "defeat all enemies" approach that just left me bored.


----------



## Thunder (Sep 30, 2013)

Anyone ever had a Lon'qu-fathered Brady? How viable was he as a unit?


----------



## radical6 (Nov 13, 2013)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO HENRY THE BESTC HARACTER IN THE GAME


----------



## Thunder (Nov 13, 2013)

I was never too crazy about Henry, dunno why.

I think by the time I recruited him I already had a mage I wanted.


----------



## radical6 (Nov 13, 2013)

Thunder said:


> I was never too crazy about Henry, dunno why.
> 
> I think by the time I recruited him I already had a mage I wanted.



WHAT DO U MENA!!!!!!!!!! HENRY IS THE BEST!!!!! THE CUTEST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

tharja SUCKS and RICKEN suks and that ariEL MIRREL SUCKS

*henry is the be ST*


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 13, 2013)

Thunder said:


> I was never too crazy about Henry, dunno why.
> 
> I think by the time I recruited him I already had a mage I wanted.



My mage was my unit, who needs magic when you've got OP Tactician/Grandmaster with OP OP Tactician/Grandmaster kids.


----------



## radical6 (Nov 13, 2013)

*you both mak m sick*


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 13, 2013)

tsundere said:


> *you both mak m sick*



Still it's good to know, I can celebrate Henry's birthday by a new playthrough.


----------



## radical6 (Nov 13, 2013)

if u dont like henry and ur not celebaratign his birthday then u are the lowest of the scum and the worst of thet rash


----------



## Thunder (Nov 13, 2013)

Tom said:


> My mage was my unit, who needs magic when you've got OP Tactician/Grandmaster with OP OP Tactician/Grandmaster kids.



I usually made Noire and Morgan hybrid fighters.


----------



## radical6 (Nov 13, 2013)

y is everyon a tharja fanboy when we all know henry is the bett4 d ark mage hber?E? COM?e on


----------



## Thunder (Nov 13, 2013)

tbh i like maribelle better

but noire is the best 2nd gen character


----------



## radical6 (Nov 13, 2013)

WHY DO U LIKE THE BRAT

but no SEVERA is the better 2nd genc haracter? What are u taliKING about


----------



## Thunder (Nov 13, 2013)

she's anoireable


----------



## Volvagia (Nov 13, 2013)

tsundere said:


> y is everyon a tharja fanboy when we all know henry is the bett4 d ark mage hber?E? COM?e on



tharja is overrated
henry is awesome tho

BUT NO *OWAIN* IS BEST 2ND GEN CHARACTER 
ew severa. ew noire.


----------



## radical6 (Nov 13, 2013)

Thunder said:


> she's anoireable



ur puns will be the end of u


Volvagia said:


> tharja is overrated
> henry is awesome tho
> 
> BUT NO *OWAIN* IS BEST 2ND GEN CHARACTER
> ew severa. ew noire.


i lovs severa. severa is number one. but i loe owain a lot too .hes nmber 2. ok.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 14, 2013)

Lissa is the best waifu though.  And I like most of the second gen kids except Kjelle, she needs some more development.


----------



## radical6 (Nov 14, 2013)

Tom said:


> Lissa is the best waifu though.  And I like most of the second gen kids except Kjelle, she needs some more development.



LISSA IS RLY CUTE I love her and owain
i personally dont care about laurent or whatever and kjelle. brady is ok i guess. i love severa and owain the most tho heh
i wish anna and sayri had children tho tht would b soo cute


----------



## Thunder (Nov 14, 2013)

Tom said:


> Lissa is the best waifu though.  And I like most of the second gen kids except Kjelle, she needs some more development.



The conversations she had in the hot springs scramble were pretty good, made me like her a little bit more.


----------



## Volvagia (Nov 16, 2013)

i just didn't like laurent, brady or kjelle. they were all really boring.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 16, 2013)

Volvagia said:


> i just didn't like laurent, brady or kjelle. they were all really boring.



Brady was somewhat interesting compared to Kjelle and I AM TOUGH FEMALE WHO MAY LIKE OTHER FEMALES and Laurent is just stalks everyone for Gerome.


----------



## Thunder (Nov 16, 2013)

I thought Brady had good supports with Maribelle, Owain, and his dad.

Aside from the HSS conversations, I can't remember Kjelle having too many good supports.


----------



## Micah (Nov 16, 2013)

Brady is my favorite child, both personality-wise and as a unit.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 16, 2013)

Aversa is my fave character.  My main file's char is married to her, and she gives good abilities and stats to Morgan.

EDIT: But dang, I haven't played this game in months.  I've already completed all three of my files, lol


----------



## Clement (Nov 16, 2013)

Owain is the best.  Has anyone played Lunatic?


----------



## Thunder (Nov 16, 2013)

Nope, don't have the sacred stones for that.


----------



## Clement (Nov 16, 2013)

You should try it.  It's not that hard once you get past the first five or so chapters.  Chapters 2 and 5 are hell though. After that it's kind of a breeze until late in the game around chapter 17 and onward.


----------



## windfall (Nov 17, 2013)

I played lunatic casual. It was basically a classic run since I restarted whenever a unit died, but I liked using the mid-chapter save slots. :c

I was going to do a lunatic classic run, but the yeah chapter 2 and 5 are insane @_@ For some chapters it's best to just take 4 units. But after chapter 5 you can unlock everything and recruit old units in your logbook, so that makes it much easier. 

By the by, has anyone read the awakening comic? I liked Donnel's story (even though I don't really like him as a unit xD).


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 17, 2013)

windfall said:


> I played lunatic casual. It was basically a classic run since I restarted whenever a unit died, but I liked using the mid-chapter save slots. :c
> 
> I was going to do a lunatic classic run, but the yeah chapter 2 and 5 are insane @_@ For some chapters it's best to just take 4 units. But after chapter 5 you can unlock everything and recruit old units in your logbook, so that makes it much easier.
> 
> By the by, has anyone read the awakening comic? I liked Donnel's story (even though I don't really like him as a unit xD).




I'm a member of that forum (I haven't been on it in a LONG time), but no I have not heard about that comic.  I'm going to read it tomorrow (Too tired right now).


----------



## Volvagia (Nov 17, 2013)

MrNugent said:


> Owain is the best.  Has anyone played Lunatic?



yes thank you owain is truly the best :')

and no i haven't. i only played on hard mode


----------



## KarlaKGB (Nov 17, 2013)

I tried Lunatic+ Classic, gave up on the third mission.


----------



## Volvagia (Nov 23, 2013)

okay i have some money to buy dlc (i think i can get 4). i'm getting the exp one, the weapon one and the one where you can get a dread scroll. i can get around one more, which one should i get?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 23, 2013)

Volvagia said:


> okay i have some money to buy dlc (i think i can get 4). i'm getting the exp one, the weapon one and the one where you can get a dread scroll. i can get around one more, which one should i get?



IF you don't have it already, get one of the Future Past packs.


----------



## Volvagia (Nov 25, 2013)

okay i got the exp and weapon dlc so far

the exp one... well i kinda hoped more risen would give off 100 exp but it's still good for grinding
and the weapon one is great since my second file doesn't have too many good weapons


----------



## Clement (Nov 27, 2013)

If you're still looking to get DLC chapter I'd recamed the Future Past maps for the story.  Otherwise I would get one of the maps that gives you the Dread Fighter class or the Bride class, maybe even go for the Limit Breaker map.


----------



## radical6 (Nov 30, 2013)

this is the best fe blog ever

also their henry tag is the best
henry needs more love


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 30, 2013)

tsundere said:


> this is the best fe blog ever
> 
> also their henry tag is the best
> henry needs more love



Henry is such trash though.  

He does have some great lines though.


----------



## radical6 (Nov 30, 2013)

Tom said:


> Henry is such trash though.
> 
> He does have some great lines though.


how is he trash. hes the best father, husband, and character in the whole entire game. sorry u cant handle the facts..


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 30, 2013)

tsundere said:


> how is he trash. hes the best father, husband, and character in the whole entire game. sorry u cant handle the facts..



Henry's one of my favorite characters in FE:A.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 30, 2013)

tsundere said:


> how is he trash. hes the best father, husband, and character in the whole entire game. sorry u cant handle the facts..



Best father goes to My Unit M, then Owain if you're to believe those hardcore stat fans.


----------



## radical6 (Dec 13, 2013)

marrying olivia and chrom is a pain in the butt when you accidentally get a C support with him (i ha vent read it bc hes a nerd so idc) i dont want to marry chrom why do you do this to m e !!!!!

alSO I REALLY WANT A FEMALE MORGAN BUT I DONT WANNA MAKE A MALE MU BC THEY LOOK UGLY AS HECK (sorry the girls look better <3) hhhhhhhhhh (BUT IF I DO THEN I COULD MARRY Severa...............)


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 13, 2013)

tsundere said:


> marrying olivia and chrom is a pain in the butt when you accidentally get a C support with him (i ha vent read it bc hes a nerd so idc) i dont want to marry chrom why do you do this to m e !!!!!
> 
> alSO I REALLY WANT A FEMALE MORGAN BUT I DONT WANNA MAKE A MALE MU BC THEY LOOK UGLY AS HECK (sorry the girls look better <3) hhhhhhhhhh (BUT IF I DO THEN I COULD MARRY Severa...............)



You could. But Owain x Severa for life.


----------



## monochrom3 (Dec 13, 2013)

Tom said:


> You could. But Owain x Severa for life.



SeveraxForeverAlone4lyfe.


----------



## Thunder (Dec 13, 2013)

tsundere said:


> marrying olivia and chrom is a pain in the butt when you accidentally get a C support with him (i ha vent read it bc hes a nerd so idc) i dont want to marry chrom why do you do this to m e !!!!!
> 
> alSO I REALLY WANT A FEMALE MORGAN BUT I DONT WANNA MAKE A MALE MU BC THEY LOOK UGLY AS HECK (sorry the girls look better <3) hhhhhhhhhh (BUT IF I DO THEN I COULD MARRY Severa...............)



you concern me sometimes


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 13, 2013)

monochrom3 said:


> SeveraxForeverAlone4lyfe.



That's Kjelle x Armor. Like I did all of her supports and none of them scream amazing. Kjelle for worst supports.

@Thunder: We all worry.


----------



## radical6 (Dec 13, 2013)

Thunder said:


> you concern me sometimes


HOW!!!1!!!!

severa will never b e alone . she is with me.!!!


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 13, 2013)

tsundere said:


> HOW!!!1!!!!
> 
> severa will never b e alone . she is with me.!!!



She's with Owain. C:

I ought to go back and finish all the DLC. :/


----------



## Cress (Dec 31, 2013)

Got this game at Christmas and JUST beat it about half an hour ago. It was so amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    

- - - Post Merge - - -



tsundere said:


> alSO I REALLY WANT A FEMALE MORGAN BUT I DONT WANNA MAKE A MALE MU BC THEY LOOK UGLY AS HECK (sorry the girls look better <3) hhhhhhhhhh (BUT IF I DO THEN I COULD MARRY Severa...............)



Lol, my Morgan has Aether and other hamazing things because Mom was Lucina and Dad was me.  Before I went to max out my own stats, Morgan beat me at everything.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Dec 31, 2013)

I haven't beat it yet but I can't stop playing.

Also I'm pretty sure you get a female Morgan if you marry Nowi, since that's what I did.


----------



## Thunder (Dec 31, 2013)

Male MU's get a female Morgan, female MU's get a male Morgan.

But you do get a manakete Morgan if you marry Nowi.


----------



## Trundle (Dec 31, 2013)

After a long break after 250 hours played, I started a new game up again. Classic and Hard mode, just like my first run through.


----------



## puppy (Dec 31, 2013)

im kind of bad at this game (': i have no strategy as to who i pair chars up with im just like o this looks cute

also gaius is BAE


----------



## Volvagia (Dec 31, 2013)

Trundle said:


> After a long break after 250 hours played, I started a new game up again. Classic and Hard mode, just like my first run through.


250 HOW. and on classic mode too
i only have like 116 or so



puppy said:


> im kind of bad at this game (': i have no strategy as to who i pair chars up with im just like o this looks cute
> 
> also gaius is BAE


lol me too. although on my second file i kinda went for more strategic pairs
and agreed if i ever start a third file im marryin gaius :^))


----------



## windfall (Dec 31, 2013)

http://youtu.be/LPyjCU3Yr4w

That's a kinda neat video of some people forging Falchion.


----------



## Cress (Dec 31, 2013)

@Thunder I just noticed that Marth/Lucina is in your Sig. It's probably been there for like a month.


----------



## Cress (Jan 1, 2014)

Also just noticed the "deftest potato peeler." Wow Lon'qu.


----------



## Jake (Jan 1, 2014)

I got a question - is this one of the games where the demo sucks (like Monster Hunter). Because I downloaded the demo and I really didn't like it. But yet everyone seems to love the game. I know I'm different so I can dislike the game 'cause I have different tastes, but is the full game better than the demo?
I wouldn't mind giving it a try if people think the game get's better.


----------



## Cress (Jan 1, 2014)

Jake. said:


> I got a question - is this one of the games where the demo sucks (like Monster Hunter). Because I downloaded the demo and I really didn't like it. But yet everyone seems to love the game. I know I'm different so I can dislike the game 'cause I have different tastes, but is the full game better than the demo?
> I wouldn't mind giving it a try if people think the game get's better.



The demo kinda sucks... I haven't played the Monster Hunter demo, so I don't know what it's like compared to that.


----------



## radical6 (Jan 1, 2014)

Jake. said:


> I got a question - is this one of the games where the demo sucks (like Monster Hunter). Because I downloaded the demo and I really didn't like it. But yet everyone seems to love the game. I know I'm different so I can dislike the game 'cause I have different tastes, but is the full game better than the demo?
> I wouldn't mind giving it a try if people think the game get's better.



i was kinda meh on the demo but i went ahead and got it anyway and i enjoyed it
like i thought everyone was kinda ehh in the demo but you get cooler people later on tho
but yeah it gets better


----------



## Cress (Jan 1, 2014)

Cool people as in the possibly-suicidal Henry?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 1, 2014)

Jake. said:


> I got a question - is this one of the games where the demo sucks (like Monster Hunter). Because I downloaded the demo and I really didn't like it. But yet everyone seems to love the game. I know I'm different so I can dislike the game 'cause I have different tastes, but is the full game better than the demo?
> I wouldn't mind giving it a try if people think the game get's better.



Yeah, the demo was pretty boring. It's really just the first three chapters of the game I think, where all you do is learn how to play. Most people really enjoy the supports you form with the other characters, which is why many of us stuck around probably.


----------



## windfall (Jan 1, 2014)

Jake. said:


> I got a question - is this one of the games where the demo sucks (like Monster Hunter). Because I downloaded the demo and I really didn't like it. But yet everyone seems to love the game. I know I'm different so I can dislike the game 'cause I have different tastes, but is the full game better than the demo?
> I wouldn't mind giving it a try if people think the game get's better.



What don't you like about the demo? 

In my opinion, unlike MH3 (which the demo was a poor representation of the game), FE:A's demo represents the rest of the game fairly well. 

If you don't like the characters, you recruit more later (with some being more interesting than others), but if you don't like the turn-based strategy element, you're going to have a bad time.


----------



## Cress (Jan 4, 2014)

Just asking, but what DLC should I get? I got the pack with the EXP grinding, gold grinding, and regal weapon grinding, but what ACTUAL stages should I get?


----------



## ThomasNLD (Jan 4, 2014)

Well, if you want the best possible reward, I highly suggest the rogues & redeemers set. But a warning, it aint easy.....

I just ordered all available sets.


----------



## Cress (Jan 4, 2014)

ThomasNLD said:


> Well, if you want the best possible reward, I highly suggest the rogues & redeemers set. But a warning, it aint easy.....
> 
> I just ordered all available sets.



That's what I'm thinking about, but the difficulty scares me. XD


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 4, 2014)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Just asking, but what DLC should I get? I got the pack with the EXP grinding, gold grinding, and regal weapon grinding, but what ACTUAL stages should I get?


The Future Past Pack for an alternate ending.


----------



## ThomasNLD (Jan 4, 2014)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> That's what I'm thinking about, but the difficulty scares me. XD



You can grind though, so grind hard to get the right skillset, then you can beat it. Still that takes a lot of time and effort. I had no problem putting the hours in, but I can imagine others might. I guess it depends on what you like to get mostly out of downloadable content? The best possible/a specific reward? The most fun quests? The biggest challenge?


----------



## Cress (Jan 4, 2014)

ThomasNLD said:


> You can grind though, so grind hard to get the right skillset, then you can beat it. Still that takes a lot of time and effort. I had no problem putting the hours in, but I can imagine others might. I guess it depends on what you like to get mostly out of downloadable content? The best possible/a specific reward? The most fun quests? The biggest challenge?



I just want the fun ones, but rewards are nice.  My character has max stats and I'm working on others now, so I might be able to take on the Rogues pack.


----------



## Cress (Jan 5, 2014)

I ended up getting the Lost Bloodlines pack because of the dread scroll, but when I got Seliph, I noticed that he's REALLY cheap! He starts off with Galeforce and decent stats. I've also noticed that I've gotten a lot of Tacticians off of StreetPass and I don't know what to do with them. Any ideas?

- - - Post Merge - - -

I just looked and I only have 4. So not a whole lot. 3 girls and 1 guy. I know that I should have the girls get Galeforce, but what after that?


----------



## radical6 (Jan 6, 2014)

Spoiler: dont read unless u beat the game ok



http://askmorgan.tumblr.com/post/72511957753 thats so sad man wtf yeah i sacrificed myself int he end but morgan was prolly like..no..dont leave me..im srry bby


----------



## ThomasNLD (Jan 7, 2014)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> I just looked and I only have 4. So not a whole lot. 3 girls and 1 guy. I know that I should have the girls get Galeforce, but what after that?



Kinda depends on how you want to use them? Those 4 are all tacticians? If you could be a little more clear I`ll start up my fire emblem and check what skills I gave my tactician(s). I only think my main character remained a tactician though.


----------



## Cress (Jan 7, 2014)

ThomasNLD said:


> Kinda depends on how you want to use them? Those 4 are all tacticians? If you could be a little more clear I`ll start up my fire emblem and check what skills I gave my tactician(s). I only think my main character remained a tactician though.



I'm leaving myself and Morgan as Grandmasters. I think another Archer/Sniper would be a good choice for 1 because Virion is good, but having just 1 kinda sucks. 



Spoiler: May spoil game if you didn't beat Chapter 13 yet.



I accidentally killed Tharja so I can't get Noire.


 Any ideas for the others?

- - - Post Merge - - -



tsundere said:


> Spoiler: dont read unless u beat the game ok
> 
> 
> 
> http://askmorgan.tumblr.com/post/72511957753 thats so sad man wtf yeah i sacrificed myself int he end but morgan was prolly like..no..dont leave me..im srry bby





Spoiler: Morgan



That was really good! When I got Morgan, I already knew the ending and I was shouting at Morgan "I only got you so you'll be sad when I leave at the end of the game!!!! I don't know why I did that.


----------



## ThomasNLD (Jan 8, 2014)

Hmm, ok, so I checked my game and I only have one grandmaster, my personal character. 

I`ll put the skills I use under a spoiler banner, to make sure no one accidently reads it.



Spoiler:  SPOILER SKILLSET



MY skillset for my grandmaster is the following:
Lifetaker (50% HP restore when enemy is defeated)
Sol (Absorb HP equal to half damage dealt)
Pavise (Halve sword/lance/axe/beaststone/blight damage)
Aegis (Halce bow/tome/dragonstone damage)
Limit Breaker (unavailable for you since you miss that DLC content)
I guess you can use galeforce there?
I also like the Solidarity (+10 avoid/critical to all adjacent allies) and the pass (speaks for itself, pass through enemy lines) skills. 

I only use the galeforce skills with flying units, so they can do hit and run strikes to enemies not reachable by ground.

I like this set, because it makes her strong enough when paired with her husband (my grandmaster is a woman) can function like a general. Block of weaker units. With this set you can also solo, paired with your husband) the 3rd quest of the DLC to get the Limit Breaker. Then you might want to use swordbreaker, cause they are the worst damage dealer to mages/grandmasters. 

I BTW made Virion a dread warrior, because he has a fantastic magic stat. Because he is married to Cordelia, he has to be the frontman, flyers are to weak for me. Shame, cause he is a fantastic bowuser obviously. My Cordelia is now a Dark Knight though, some units are still gathering skills, she will definetly end up a flyer)

Lissa is my strongest flying unit, she is a Falcon Knight with this list:
Lote`s shield (DLXC content, protects against bonus damage)
Relief (+20% HP when no enemies are near)
Galeforce 
Limitbreaker (duh)
Miracle (protect against lethal attacks)



Thats kinda it. Thanks to the paragon skill you can quickly grind, that helps, but I believe paragon is also DLC? I dunno....


----------



## radical6 (Jan 12, 2014)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> I'm leaving myself and Morgan as Grandmasters. I think another Archer/Sniper would be a good choice for 1 because Virion is good, but having just 1 kinda sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you killed her?? really?? omfg
well then again on my first run i killed gaius by accident and didnt know he was a character until later lmao
but yeah i would just reset if that happens

i love morgan tho theyre adorable but i didnt think about how they would feel at the end :' (


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 12, 2014)

Yeah my first playthrough went so wrong. Left Kellam behind, killed Gaius, and killed Tharja. WHOOPS.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jan 12, 2014)

Just beat the game for the first time. This is my summary of it.


----------



## radical6 (Jan 12, 2014)

Tom said:


> Yeah my first playthrough went so wrong. Left Kellam behind, killed Gaius, and killed Tharja. WHOOPS.


you forgot kellam??? wow youre a jerk


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 12, 2014)

Prof Gallows said:


> Just beat the game for the first time. This is my summary of it.



Playing Fire Emblem made me realize how fun and amazing shipping could be.






Then there's ships that just make so much sense or or awful. Awful for one of them anyways. :3 Inigo x Noire, Nah x Laurent, Frederick x Tharja (FREDERICK'S FANTASTICAL FITNESS HOUR <3).


----------



## Cress (Jan 13, 2014)

Tom said:


> Playing Fire Emblem made me realize how fun and amazing shipping could be.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I found a website with really funny pairings, and it just got hysterical when you started imagining them married. Some of the best ones were:
Virion and Virion
Chrom and Frederick
Inigo and Female Morgan
Inigo and Severa
Inigo and Olivia
Inigo and any girl really
Chrom and Female Avatar

And this just represents shipping so well in this game:


- - - Post Merge - - -

That picture is really small. The text was:
Gaius: So hey, after this do you wanna--
Avatar: NO!
Gaius: What gives?
Avatar: Gaius, if you're serious about your commitment to this army, I need you to marry Tharja.
Gaius: Why?!
Avatar: So her daughter can learn GALEFORCE!

- - - Post Merge - - -

I also started a second file yesterday and REMEMBERED GAIUS! I'm not at Tharja's recruitment chapter yet.


----------



## radical6 (Jan 13, 2014)

if MU x henry isnt ur otp then u played the game wrong


----------



## Cress (Jan 13, 2014)

It wasn't my list, I found it on some fan blog. I just looked up the MU and Henry, and that was pretty funny. Marrying someone while talking about blood and death is something only Henry can do perfectly. XD


----------



## Pixlplume (Jan 13, 2014)

I recently went to check on my Fire Emblem: Awakening file, and my god, I clocked in a lot of hours...
103:15:43 EXACTLY...
And this is my second file. Lord knows how much time I spent on my first playthrough.

In terms of who I married, I married Priam. It was more fun killing him than marrying him. But, he's like the last character.

My Unit is super cheap by the way. Sorcerers and Pegasus Riders are OP. :]


----------



## Thunder (Jan 14, 2014)

Etinceru said:


> I recently went to check on my Fire Emblem: Awakening file, and my god, I clocked in a lot of hours...
> 103:15:43 EXACTLY...



Dont' feel bad, I've got 284 hours clocked in

Worst part about it is that it's not even my most played game.


----------



## radical6 (Jan 14, 2014)

im p sure theres someone whos spent like 1,000+ hours in so


----------



## Volvagia (Jan 14, 2014)

what about nowi x donnel guys ):
and kellam x olivia


----------



## radical6 (Jan 14, 2014)

Volvagia said:


> what about nowi x donnel guys ):
> and kellam x olivia


 
i actually used both those pairings heheh
i love kellam x olivia theyre so cute..have yet to seen the popular olivia x henry ship tho. (i bet its trash bc henry belongs to me)


----------



## Pixlplume (Jan 14, 2014)

I never thought much of Kellam x Olivia, but that sounds so adorable.
Nowi x Donnel is my current marriage, and their child is legit. She is so overpowered, it's ridiculous.

In other news, I just realized Sumia has married everybody, BUT Chrom.
The only person Chrom hasn't married on my file is Sumia.

I guess I don't care much for this pairing. Like at all.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 14, 2014)

Volvagia said:


> what about nowi x donnel guys ):
> and kellam x olivia



Haven't tried those pairings I think. Or at the very least seen their S Support. I really liked Kellam x Cordelia though, pretty much the only one she's not pining over Chrom in.

@Etinceru: You don't like pie supports do you


----------



## Pixlplume (Jan 14, 2014)

Well, the thing is, both Chrom and Sumia both seem to have more depth with others than with each other.
Pie is weird, but like half of these pairings talk about pie, so nothing I can do about that. 
Plus, Chrom x Sumia are supposed to be like the main pair, which is stupid, because they talk about pie.
I know there's that Chapter 11 ending, but... not worth it.

I liked Sully x Chrom. Sumia x Henry is pretty funny to me.


----------



## Cress (Jan 14, 2014)

My first playthrough has these pairings:


Spoiler: Original Pairings



*-Chrom and Sully* (I DIDN'T KNOW ABOUT MARRIAGE AND THE GAME JUST THREW THIS AT ME SO I WOULD'VE DONE SOMETHING BETTER IF I KNEW)
*-My avatar and Lucina* (Morgan is way better than even me.)
*-Cherche and Donnel* (Aptitude gave Gerome REALLY high stats and over 50 strength!)
*-Olivia and Virion* (I just thought that Virion and Inigo would have a perfect father/son relationship asking every girl they see to marry them. XD)
*-Cordelia and Frederick* (I just wanted to see Freddy as a dad for someone and this was the best pair with him. He was kinds clueless on how to be a dad like I thought. )
*-Inigo and Severa* (I pair them together always because they both have Galeforce so having 3 turns with them is really helpful.)
*-Lissa and Henry* (They were pretty cute sleeping on each other. XD Also going to make Owain a Dread Fighter so he can use all of that magic.)





Spoiler: Working on:



*-Mirel and Ricken* (Laurent needs magic. End of story.)
*-Maribelle and someone else
-Panne and someone else
-Nowi and someone else*
I don't know who to pair with these people, but I'm working on it.


On my second play through, I'm just pairing whoever I think would go well together and not caring about stats.


----------



## radical6 (Jan 15, 2014)

imo the cutest supports go to lissa and lonqu theyre sooo cute wtf ,,,(someone said its kinda hinted it was canon but idk)

i wish cordelia could marry chrom though like..why sumia...they both had crushes on him omfg??


----------



## Pixlplume (Jan 15, 2014)

tsundere said:


> i wish cordelia could marry chrom though like..why sumia...they both had crushes on him omfg??



I agree with this so much. Unfortunately, Cordelia's got Catria Syndrome.


----------



## Gingersnap (Jan 15, 2014)

i just got the game and im in love with it omg
im not sure which chapter im on, but its the one where you have to defend emm

speaking of chrom x people i dont know who to marry him with
sumias a sweetheart but the game is like look at chrom and female avatar, arent they cute
UGH this is hard
should i just wait until other characters come in?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 15, 2014)

Gingersnap said:


> i just got the game and im in love with it omg
> im not sure which chapter im on, but its the one where you have to defend emm
> 
> speaking of chrom x people i dont know who to marry him with
> ...



You're going to have to marry someone to Chrom by Chapter 13 otherwise the game does it for you so keep that in mind. Everyone else though you've got plenty of time.

@tsundere: I doubt its canon, I would think MyUnit(M)xLissa would be canon.


----------



## Trundle (Jan 15, 2014)

http://awkwardzombie.com/index.php?page=0&comic=062413


----------



## Gingersnap (Jan 15, 2014)

help me maribelle and ricken are too cute
maribelle is also starting to be my favorite female character, marth is close behind

time to save emm, but before that...level grinding


----------



## Volvagia (Jan 15, 2014)

true, cordelia x chrom seems cute

oh i also like sumia x frederick. im not sure about ~cute~ pairs since i had a lot of pairs that were mainly for powerful children


----------



## Gingersnap (Jan 15, 2014)

my first game im not really focusing on making powerhouse kids this time, mostly because i dont understand the passing of skills yet
its probably going to to screw me over in the long run but eh


----------



## Cress (Jan 15, 2014)

Gingersnap said:


> my first game im not really focusing on making powerhouse kids this time, mostly because i dont understand the passing of skills yet
> its probably going to to screw me over in the long run but eh



It really won't but knowing how to do it just makes it easier. It's in no way necessary. And how you do it is when you start the recruitment chapter for the kid, the last equipped skills on the parents will be passed down. So let's say that Henry and Lissa marry. Henry has these skills equipped IN THIS ORDER: Hex, Anathema, Vengeance, Slow Burn, and Lifetaker. Since lifetaker is the last equipped skill before starting the recruitment chapter, then that will be the skill to be passed down to Owain. (And a really good one as well!) Same thing with Lissa. Some good skills are:
Galeforce
Lifetaker
Aether (Chrom's kids only)
_Slow/Quick Burn
Armstrift
Sol_
Ignis
I italicized some because those skills are good, but they're also pretty easy to get, so focus on the other ones first.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Aptitude as well. (Donnel and his kids only.)


----------



## radical6 (Jan 18, 2014)

Tom said:


> @tsundere: I doubt its canon, I would think MyUnit(M)xLissa would be canon.



mu and lissa is gross unless its a girl mu <3
it is canon bc....owain's dad died taking an arrow..and lonqu takes an arrow for lissa in their support..so..my otp is canon


----------



## Thunder (Jan 18, 2014)

tsundere said:


> mu and lissa is gross unless its a girl mu <3
> it is canon bc....owain's dad died taking an arrow..and lonqu takes an arrow for lissa in their support..so..my otp is canon



I guess Lon'qu is the only one who can ever get shot by an arrow.


----------



## radical6 (Jan 18, 2014)

Thunder said:


> I guess Lon'qu is the only one who can ever get shot by an arrow.


shut up ):


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 18, 2014)

tsundere said:


> mu and lissa is gross unless its a girl mu <3
> it is canon bc....owain's dad died taking an arrow..and lonqu takes an arrow for lissa in their support..so..my otp is canon



That's what they all say.  MyUnit(M) x Lissa for the win!


----------



## radical6 (Jan 19, 2014)

Tom said:


> That's what they all say.  MyUnit(M) x Lissa for the win!



i would spare lissa the pain of being married to trash


----------



## KarlaKGB (Jan 19, 2014)

#tomdere strikes again


----------



## Cress (Jan 20, 2014)

Literally everyone on my team that can become a Dark Knight I have made a Dark Knight just for Lifetaker. It's just something ensuring that you can't die. I also got the Rogues and Redeemers pack and Smash Bretheren pack as well, and I'm giving EVERYONE Limit Breaker. Breaking this game is so easy.

- - - Post Merge - - -



ThomasNLD said:


> Well, if you want the best possible reward, I highly suggest the rogues & redeemers set. But a warning, it aint easy.....
> 
> I just ordered all available sets.



Now that I have it, it's actually somewhat easy... Honestly kinda disappointed.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I also fount this quote on GameFAQs about the Lissa discussion that got started somehow.


Spoiler: Lissa



no onexLissa

why: because Lissa is fugly and no one deserves to be subjected to THAT

.....why would you even use Lissa anyway? you're supposed to be the GOOD guys! why unleash the horrors of the dress upon the world?!


----------



## radical6 (Jan 20, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> #tomdere strikes again


i hate you 

i wanna get some dlc (i want the hot springs one bc SEVERA!!) but i dont have money :" (


----------



## Cress (Jan 20, 2014)

I need your opinions! I'm training Owain right now, but I don't know what to make his end class. I'm going to choose between Sorcerer or Dread Fighter. (His dad was Henry.) According to Serene's Forest, these would be his stats (with Limit Breaker)


Spoiler: Dread Fighter



Str: 52
Mag: 52
Skl: 52
Spd: 52
Lck: 56
Def: 50
Res: 54
Pros: Can use swords and axes.
Cons: Can't use dark magic.





Spoiler: Sorcerer



Str: 40
Mag: 58
Skl: 50
Spd: 51
Lck: 56
Def: 52
Res: 55
Pros: Aversa's Night abuse (I'm working on getting Armstrift) and higher magic.
Cons: Can't use swords and axes, will look too much like Henry. (Yes, I put that as a con.)


Which class do you think I should go with?


----------



## Cress (Jan 20, 2014)

98 hours in. Almost at 100!


----------



## Cress (Jan 21, 2014)

Still want some opinions for Owain. Also at 100 hours now.


----------



## Pixlplume (Jan 21, 2014)

As much as I love the Sorcerer class, I think that the *Dread Fighter* class provides more versatility in terms of weapon choice. There's also the concern with running into enemies who have the Tomebreaker skill. With just tomes, Aegis might get a little annoying to run into as well.

Plus, the Dread Fighter looks so much cooler.


----------



## Cress (Jan 22, 2014)

Etinceru said:


> Plus, the Dread Fighter looks so much cooler.



That too.


----------



## Cress (Jan 28, 2014)

Because I feel like it, here's my StreetPass team.



Spoiler: MU:



Skills:
Veteran
Ignis
Rally Spectrum
Paragon
Lifetaker

Class:
Dark Knight

Sadly, my worst unit in my StreetPass team. With the 2 EXP bonus skills, you can see that I'm still trying to get more skills then settle in a final class. (Maybe Dread Fighter?)





Spoiler: Erika (DLC):



Skills:
Galeforce
Rally Heart
Bond
Miracle
Limit Breaker

Class:
Bride

She's really powerful, but as this list goes on, you'll she she's just average and more of a supporting unit.





Spoiler: Muirora (StreetPass):



Skills:
Galeforce
Anathema
Armstrift
Tomebreaker
Limit Breaker

Class:
Sorcerer

I think everyone needs someone like this. Plop on a forged Aversa's Night and Superior Jolt (Has the effect of Tomebreaker, so Hit/Avo+ 100 when battling mages!) and you have a tank.





Spoiler: Henry:



Skills:
Vengeance
Tomebreaker
Slow Burn
Lifetaker
Limit Breaker

Class:
Sorcerer

A "lesser" Muirora, but has higher magic so I give him other powerful tomes.





Spoiler: Owain:



Skills:
Vengeance
Vantage
Astra
Miracle
Limit Breaker

Class:
Dread Fighter

He can't even get Armsthrift, so he's a Dread Fighter, and a decent one as well!





Spoiler: Inigo:



Skills:
Galeforce
Sol
Armsthrift
Astra
Limit Breaker

Class:
Hero

Him and Severa can wreck any map. They might be a _*little*_ too cheap.





Spoiler: Severa:



Skills:
Galeforce
Sol
Armsthrift
Luna
Limit Breaker

Class:
Hero

Almost the same as Inigo except some slight stat changes and swapped out Astra for Luna.





Spoiler: Gerome:



Skills:
Strength +2
Aptitude
Tantivy
Quick Burn
Swordbreaker

Class:
Wyvern Lord

I haven't leveled him up much, but the ENORMOUS amount of strength made me put him in the team.





Spoiler: Morgan:



Skills:
Veteran
Solidarity
Rally Spectrum
Aether
Ignis

Class:
Grandmaster

Since it's female Morgan, I need her to go get Galeforce, etc. She's still decently strong, and Aether is a big help.





Spoiler: Tiki:



Skills:
Odd Rhythm
Wyrmsbane
Slow Burn
Lifetaker
Limit Breaker

Class:
Manakete

This is the only manakete I bothered to level up for some reason, and she is also maxed out in every stat. (She also has the highest rating of ALL of my units!)


Post your team if you feel like you have the time to.


----------



## Pixlplume (Jan 29, 2014)

Oh my god, Eirika! I love Eirika, but I use Celica, mainly because of her Rightful King ability, and that she's a girl. 
I'll post my StreetPass team when I get home.


----------



## Cress (Jan 29, 2014)

Well, Sacred Stones was my first Fire Emblem game, so why not?


----------



## Pixlplume (Jan 29, 2014)

Spoiler: Members



Chrom the Great Lord: Limit Breaker, Aether, Aegis, Aggressor, Rightful King
(Honestly, not one of my best units, but he's there because his stats are pretty much maxed out)

Morgan the Grandmaster: Limit Breaker, Galeforce, Armsthrift, Sol, Ignis
(He's very versatile for combat, having Ragnell for ranged sword attacks, and Superior Jolt for countering Tomes. Plus the rare magic)

Mikayla the Sorcerer: Limit Breaker, Galeforce, Sol, Tomefaire, Armsthrift
(My unit, she basically heals herself with every attack. Sol usually activates every time she attacks, so with Aversa's tome, she gets a ton of HP back.)

Cynthia the Dark Flier: Limit Breaker, Galeforce, Iote's Shield, Lethality, Renewal
(Thank goodness for DLC, fliers lose their weaknesses against opponents. Plus Lethality is hilarious.)

Lucina the Paladin: Limit Breaker, Paragon, Lethality, Rightful King, Aether
(Probably my weakest member, she's still leveling up her stats, but she does have a higher chance for Lethality.)

Nah the Manakete: Limit Breaker, Galeforce, Sol, Armsthrift, Wyrmsbane
(Nowi + Donnel = Monster Child. This girl can wreck pretty much anything, and tank it out too. Her stats are the highest of any of my units, 400 rating to be exact.)

Sumia the Falcon Knight: Limit Breaker, Galeforce, Iote's Shield, Renewal, Lancefaire
(She's your standard healer, and can defend herself too.)

Cordelia the Dark Flier: Limit Breaker, Galeforce, Sol, Armsthift, Iote's Shield
(Things are starting to get repetitive, but she can wreck with her magic, and fully heal herself with her Gradivus)

Aversa the Dark Flier: Limit Breaker, Shadowgift, Galeforce, Lancefaire, Iote's Shield
(Even with the ability to use dark magic, she's still fairly weak.)

Emmeryn the Sage: Limit Breaker, Galeforce, Dual Support, Tomefaire, Renewal
(She's a glass cannon, terrible defences, monstrous offences. 65 Magic is pretty fearsome. She's more suited for actual story due to her support skill)


----------



## Cress (Jan 29, 2014)

3 Dark Fliers... I never thought that they were THAT good, but they can be useful. I also use Anna as my Sage. (Sounds strange, but it works out really well!) I don't have Aversa because the recruitment level is so fun and challenging!  I ruined all of my marriages, so Nah's dad is Gregor. probably not a very good choice.  And I BARELY level up Chrom and he sucks, so on the levels that you have to play as him, I'll usually just pair him up with Erika to protect him. I need to level up myself.


----------



## Pixlplume (Jan 29, 2014)

For me, the Dark Fliers have great movement on the field, but yeah Chrom's not going to get any better. And Lucina's mommy Sully means she gets no more Galeforce. I really need to train up my children, because most of them are really bad.


----------



## Cress (Jan 30, 2014)

Most of my children are really good! (Except Nah and Laurent. I got them then ignored them like a good parent! XD) Lucina's mom for me was also Sully, as I mentioned earlier, I DIDN'T KNOW CHROM GOT MARRIED AFTER CHAPTER 11! One of Chrom's problems is that he's almost "stuck" as a Lord/Great Lord, so you can't really get any other skills.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, this is my Sage Anna:


Spoiler: Anna



Skills:
Movement +1
Locktouch
Lucky Seven
Lifetaker
Tomefaire

I decided to not give her Limit Breaker because I don't have to make EVERYONE super cheap. She's also a really good healer, and with a magic stat of 51 without Limit Breaker, she's pretty impressive. And also still being able to act like a Trickster with the Locktouch ability maker her even better!


----------



## vexnir (Jan 31, 2014)

I made my game a little boring for me... swept the last 3 maps only with my avatar and Panne paired up, as they were married and wrecked everything that ever touched them.

Need to start playing this again, now on hard mode.


----------



## Cress (Feb 1, 2014)

Now that I've leveled up MU, he now has the highest rating of all my units. (Sorry Tiki!)


Spoiler: MU



Skills:
Ignis
Rally Spectrum
Armsthrift
Lifetaker
Limit Breaker

Class:
Grandmaster

Armstrift+Valflame=*EXPLOWSHIUNZ!*


----------



## Cress (Feb 2, 2014)

I StreetPassed someone named Pat today and they were almost the EXACT same as MU! Swap out Rally Spectrum for Gamble and that's him! He also abused Valflame. XD I looked at his card and even some of his PAIRINGS were the same as mine! They were:
Chrom x Sully
Virion x Olivia
Ricken x Mirel
Gregor x Nowi
His stats are almost the same as mine, his asset was probably also magic, but I don't think his flaw was luck. (Maybe Res.?) It also looks like he has boots on because he's a Grandmaster who can move 8 spaces. I didn't even know about boots until I saw that and looked it up. Anyways, he has the highest rating now. I'm sad.


----------



## Ashtot (Feb 2, 2014)

Do any of you guys actually optimize your pairings, or do you just pair whoever with whoever?


----------



## Cress (Feb 2, 2014)

You said:


> Do any of you guys actually optimize your pairings, or do you just pair whoever with whoever?



For marriages, I'll do about 2 hours of research and planning. XD For just pairing up on the field, I usually have pairings with high support and work well together. Some are:
Inigo x Severa (Double Galeforce and I married them because why not?)
Muirora (StreetPass) x Erika (DLC) (Also double Galeforce and since they can't have support conversations, I do it just because)
MU x Anna or Tiki (Don't know why really.)
Anna x Tiki (For when I'm paired up with someone else.)
I mix and match for just trying out, but usually these are who I use.


----------



## Cress (Feb 2, 2014)

New Morgan:


Spoiler: Morgan



Skills:
Galeforce
Ignis
Armsthrift
Aether
Limit Breaker

Class:
Grandmaster

Another new highest rating. Basically MU except half the size, better, and a girl.


----------



## Cress (Feb 4, 2014)

So, am I the only one posting here anymore?


----------



## Ashtot (Feb 4, 2014)

Almost, haha. Nobody seems to interested anymore...


----------



## Jellieyz (Feb 5, 2014)

I just got the game and I was wondering something. I recently made my avatar marry Miriel, does this mean my avatar would have two children? or is one of them completely voided?

Don't worry, I'm planning replaying this game again because I missed Gaius XD


----------



## windfall (Feb 5, 2014)

Jellieyz said:


> I just got the game and I was wondering something. I recently made my avatar marry Miriel, does this mean my avatar would have two children? or is one of them completely voided?
> 
> Don't worry, I'm planning replaying this game again because I missed Gaius XD



Since you married Miriel, you get her son (Laurent) and your daughter (Morgan).


----------



## Jellieyz (Feb 5, 2014)

Ooh siblings <3

Thanks!


----------



## Cress (Feb 6, 2014)

Got Brady yesterday and cheapified him majorly.


Spoiler: Brady



Skills:
Galeforce
Healtouch
Tomefaire
Lifetaker
Limit Breaker

Class:
Sage

Magic stat of 65. Deal with it.


----------



## Cress (Feb 9, 2014)

I needed a second person with Locktouch, so I decided to level up DLC Leif.


Spoiler: Leif



Skills:
Lethality
Locktouch
Armsthrift
Renewal
Limit Breaker

Class:
Assassin

My first assassin and he's pretty decent. Lethality would be better if it's activation rate was higher, maybe at least Skill/2 instead of Skill/4.


I also made Erika get Armsthrift and made it replace Miracle.


----------



## Twisted Circuits (Feb 9, 2014)

When it comes to marriages, I'm now just trying to unlock all the convos.  I'm not really concerned with perfect pairings atm.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 9, 2014)

Twisted Circuits said:


> When it comes to marriages, I'm now just trying to unlock all the convos.  I'm not really concerned with perfect pairings atm.



I've kind of given up on that, too many supports to do in so little time!


----------



## windfall (Feb 9, 2014)

Twisted Circuits said:


> When it comes to marriages, I'm now just trying to unlock all the convos.  I'm not really concerned with perfect pairings atm.



You don't even need to start a new game to get all the convos. Just make sure you have one save slot open, and then just grind all the S support conversations, but don't activate any until you get them all. When you see one, save on your 2nd save slot, instead of you "main" save; then reload your "main" save and rinse and repeat for all the other S supports.


----------



## Cress (Feb 9, 2014)

Any tips for Apotheosis? I always get to round 5, but then they wipe my entire team! I'm pretty sure my team is fine, I'm probably just approaching it wrong. Strategies?


----------



## Ashtot (Feb 9, 2014)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Any tips for Apotheosis? I always get to round 5, but then they wipe my entire team! I'm pretty sure my team is fine, I'm probably just approaching it wrong. Strategies?



Rally everything. 

Also, I was wondering why you gave Brady healtouch?


----------



## Cress (Feb 9, 2014)

You said:


> Rally everything.
> 
> Also, I was wondering why you gave Brady healtouch?



Haha, I rarely ever use rally and I have it equipped on quite a few people. And answer to Brady, why not? He's a sage, so he heals. Was there another ability that you'd recommend? I don't usually look at ALL the abilities a character can get, so I usually just go for the main ones. (Galeforce, Limit Breaker, Lifetaker/Relief, etc.)


----------



## Ashtot (Feb 9, 2014)

Basically anything would be better than healtouch imo, it just seems like a useless skill to me, it's only +5 with a staff right?


----------



## Cress (Feb 9, 2014)

You said:


> Basically anything would be better than healtouch imo, it just seems like a useless skill to me, it's only +5 with a staff right?



Yeah, but there's not really any other helpful abilities I have for him.


----------



## Ashtot (Feb 9, 2014)

Who's the father?


----------



## Cress (Feb 9, 2014)

Libra.


----------



## Pixlplume (Feb 9, 2014)

How about Tomebreaker for Brady? Just looking over classes which Libra passes down to Brady.
Or Luna, I think he can become a Great Knight XD


----------



## Amyy (Feb 10, 2014)

holy crap, got the game today and im just going to wing it with the marriages.

and then the second time ill do more research


----------



## Cress (Feb 10, 2014)

sorrynotsorry said:


> holy crap, got the game today and im just going to wing it with the marriages.
> 
> and then the second time ill do more research



Warning, Chrom gets married after Chapter 11 if he isn't already, so hurry up! Also, there's optional people you can recruit.
Kellam: Ch. 3
Gaius: Ch. 6
Tharja: Ch. 9
And any child recruitment chapter.
Recruit them by talking to them with Chrom.

- - - Post Merge - - -

And Chapter 13 is my favorite chapter in the whole game. Much fun. Such blood.


----------



## Cress (Feb 10, 2014)

BEST. THING. EVER!!!!!


Spoiler: BUY THIS GAME IF IT EXISTS!


----------



## Ashtot (Feb 11, 2014)

Lol that's funny. I've been taking a video game break for a couple of weeks and I'm excited for the weekend when I can finally start playing again. Me and my brother in total (mostly me) have over 230 hours put into the game. xD


----------



## curryluvr (Feb 15, 2014)

I'm taking a break from FE:A to play Bravely Default. I suspect myself to crawl back to this game soon. I beat it the first time last year when it came out and was on my second play through with my unstoppable kids. Severa <3


----------



## Cress (Feb 17, 2014)

windfall said:


> You don't even need to start a new game to get all the convos. Just make sure you have one save slot open, and then just grind all the S support conversations, but don't activate any until you get them all. When you see one, save on your 2nd save slot, instead of you "main" save; then reload your "main" save and rinse and repeat for all the other S supports.



I'm trying to do this, but I'm just wondering. If I delete a file, then will I still have the support convos in the Support Log? The avatar for that file is already in the Logbook.


----------



## Pixlplume (Feb 17, 2014)

Once you've seen a support conversion, it'll be saved in the logbook, provided that you've saved after seeing that particular event.


----------



## Cress (Feb 17, 2014)

Thanks.  I was probably going to reset that save anyways. It was my second one and I was trying not to mess up in any way possible and I left behind Libra. X(


----------



## Cress (Feb 17, 2014)

Tom said:


> Playing Fire Emblem made me realize how fun and amazing shipping could be.



I need to borrow this pic for a sec. I married Owain and Morgan a while ago, but I now just realized the mistake I made. I know about Cousins marrying each other, but this went completely wrong. Morgan's mom was Lucina in that file, and Owain is her cousin, so overall:
*MORGAN MARRIED HER UNCLE.*
I am horrified of myself now.


----------



## ThomasNLD (Feb 19, 2014)

Hmm, i finished the game on lunatic+ and keep playing it to level p more characters, but now a lot less red enemies appear and only really weak spotpass (or whatever) teams show up. Its really not helping my motivation to continue. Its probably random so yeah....

Anyqays, I`m thinking about starting a new game, lunatic mode (cause the counter skill bores me). Any fun ideas on pairings or MU character preferences?


----------



## Cress (Feb 19, 2014)

If you want an avatar, I'd reccomend this one. 
https://miiverse.nintendo.net/posts/AYMHAAACAADRUqFqIFgSdg
And I just had Donnel and Tharja marry in my second file. It's pretty funny.


----------



## ThomasNLD (Feb 21, 2014)

Thats a cool look. Now I need to think who will be the lucky lifepartner of my MU. 
In my current game Donnel married Olivia. Mostly cause of the weak defense of Olivia and Donnel allround amazing qualities. 
Now I`m thinking to let Nowi marry someone strong like Virion (can become a great magic user) or maybe a mage like Henry.


----------



## Ashtot (Feb 21, 2014)

Nah isn't a very good magic user, you'd be better of sticking with a pairing like Kellam x Nowi for the defence boosts in Nah. Also Olivia is best suited to Chrom. I would probably go with Donnel x Sully.


----------



## shananza (Feb 22, 2014)

I love this game, the characters, soundtrack, gameplay, it's great!


----------



## Cress (Feb 23, 2014)

If you're just having fun with pairings and don't really care about making the best kids, then go for it. I think Henry and Nowi was a funny pairing.  _*"Hide-and-seek for ten hours? That's just a warm up!"*_

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also I'm wondering who MU should marry on my second file. I'm either going to do Olivia, Tiki, or Nah. Olivia because after looking at the stats of Sorcerer Inigo, I was amazed. (Inigo is probably my favorite child and my asset is magic. Again.) Tiki and Nah because everyone's always like OMG!!! MANAKETE MORGAN IS SSOOOOOO AMAZINGGGGGGG!!!!! XD LOL!!!! But I never find Manaketes that special. So is it worth it? Or should I go with my original choice of Olivia?


----------



## Ashtot (Feb 23, 2014)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> If you're just having fun with pairings and don't really care about making the best kids, then go for it. I think Henry and Nowi was a funny pairing.  _*"Hide-and-seek for ten hours? That's just a warm up!"*_
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also I'm wondering who MU should marry on my second file. I'm either going to do Olivia, Tiki, or Nah. Olivia because after looking at the stats of Sorcerer Inigo, I was amazed. (Inigo is probably my favorite child and my asset is magic. Again.) Tiki and Nah because everyone's always like OMG!!! MANAKETE MORGAN IS SSOOOOOO AMAZINGGGGGGG!!!!! XD LOL!!!! But I never find Manaketes that special. So is it worth it? Or should I go with my original choice of Olivia?



It depends on if you think the most op tank in the game is worth it. Go Kellam x Nowi then MU Defense x Nah = invincible Morgan.


----------



## Cress (Feb 23, 2014)

Nowi already married Gaius.


----------



## Nkosazana (Feb 23, 2014)

I might play this game for a 3rd time o.e
I really wish they had a skin color option it would make the kids look so much more interesting >_<


----------



## ThomasNLD (Feb 23, 2014)

Okiay, I accidentally erased my lunatic+ playthrough.......... (Seriously!!!)
I copied my new lunatic playthrough over it by accident....

So now I don`t know if I shall play lunatic+ or just lunatic mode. I did some exhausting research for marriage setups, I even printed it out. I think I make this heavily researched team my lunatic+ team. 
Then I also will play a lunatic game, consisting of a more "whatever the hell I want" setup. 

I will list it to avoid spoilers behind the spoiler tag.

So these are my marriages for lunatic+



Spoiler



Chrom X Olivia
Male Avatar X Nah
Donnel X Nowi
Lon'qu X Cordelia
Gaius X Tharja
Vaike X Lissa
Henry X Maribelle (won't figure much in my figthing squad probably, but whatever)
Virion X Panne
Kellam X Sully
Gregor X Miriel
Frederick X Sumia
Stahl X Cherche



- - - Post Merge - - -



PuffleKirby21 said:


> Nowi already married Gaius.



They were married in my original playthrough on lunatic+ as well. Its a good pairing, just make sure to not forget to let Gaius pass a useful skill to Nowi like I did. For example Sol in my case would have been great (even though lifetaker helped out a lot). Its not like she takes much damage anyways. Only annoying thing is those luna+ enemies.... I was surprised that when I let Gaius go through general class, I lost the ability to double attack, shows how speed can be a weakness in this pairing if you don`t watch your game close enough, even though it shouldn`t be a real problem.


----------



## Cress (Feb 23, 2014)

I honestly think that DonnelxNowi is not the best pairing. In my second file, I paired DonnelxTharja and GaiusxNowi, and I think that it's better. Why? Well, 1: Nah has better stats with Gaius as the father and 2: Donnel passes down Mercenary class, which means Armsthrift. Gaius doesn't. Why pair up Donnel and Nowi so that Nah has access to a skill that's pretty much useless for her? And GaiusxTharja will lock out Noire from Armsthrift, and she's the one who needs it. Other than that, I think your pairings are fine.


----------



## Ashtot (Feb 23, 2014)

In my opinion, Sully x Donnel is the best option. And if Gaius already married Nowi, there's not point in having your avatar marry Nah, I mean you could still do it, but it wouldn't do anything for optimization.


----------



## ThomasNLD (Feb 23, 2014)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> I honestly think that DonnelxNowi is not the best pairing. In my second file, I paired DonnelxTharja and GaiusxNowi, and I think that it's better. Why? Well, 1: Nah has better stats with Gaius as the father and 2: Donnel passes down Mercenary class, which means Armsthrift. Gaius doesn't. Why pair up Donnel and Nowi so that Nah has access to a skill that's pretty much useless for her? And GaiusxTharja will lock out Noire from Armsthrift, and she's the one who needs it. Other than that, I think your pairings are fine.



I never really used armsthrift, because I feel it is only really useful for sorcerers. I`m aiming to have a strong endgame team with a lot of grinding. Most units by that time will not need strong modified items, they will instant kill most enemies anyways, especially with skills like Ignis, Astra and Luna around. (Let alone vengeance/Lethality). 

I want to pass down Aptitude from Donnel to Nah. To make her cap her stats faster. Nah is going to be needed in both quests and random encounters, since she will be married to Male Avatar. Nah should then also be eligible for Sol and galeforce. Morgan will get Lifetaker and probably Wrath (or gamble). As I understood it, is that my setup (DonnelXNowi and Male AvatarXNah) is more aimed at making Morgan better, while your setup (GaiusXNowi) is more aimed at making Nah better, while still making sure Morgan is pretty strong. The only thing we can indeed debate about, is the part of Donnel being the father of Nah, since there are better units for that role. I also think with Donnel marrying Nowi I save his soul, since those two kinda match together. 

But I`ll make Gaius and Donnel do some partnerswinging in my lunatic playthrough. 

The only unit I`m certain I will make into a sorcerer is Laurent and he will get Armsthrift. 

I`m gonna stop thinking about this now, cause all of this research is giving me a headache.


----------



## Cress (Feb 24, 2014)

So should I marry Olivia? I'm still thinking about it.


----------



## radical6 (Feb 24, 2014)

marry olivia shes cute!!! 
i know someone who got the game way after me and theyve played thru like 5 times and ive only played like..once or twice oops
i want the next fe game to have gay marriage ok .. thats all i want...think about it


----------



## Cress (Feb 24, 2014)

tsundere said:


> marry olivia shes cute!!!
> i know someone who got the game way after me and theyve played thru like 5 times and ive only played like..once or twice oops
> i want the next fe game to have gay marriage ok .. thats all i want...think about it


Well, popular ones are:
Inigo x Gerome
Chrom x Frederick
And my favorite between DLC and Streetpass is:
Erika x Muirora
It's so fitting because Erika is a bride! XD And Olivia it is! Chrom can't be trusted with her.


----------



## Ashtot (Feb 25, 2014)

tsundere said:


> marry olivia shes cute!!!
> i know someone who got the game way after me and theyve played thru like 5 times and ive only played like..once or twice oops
> i want the next fe game to have gay marriage ok .. thats all i want...think about it



I'm thinking it probably will seeing as Libra being in the game and the many subtle references.

Haha I've played through the game probably like 8 times but have spent probably around 200 hours playing the game, I like it a lot...


----------



## radical6 (Feb 25, 2014)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Well, popular ones are:
> Inigo x Gerome
> Chrom x Frederick
> And my favorite between DLC and Streetpass is:
> ...



ok i dont rly care much about gerome eh but i think him and inigo would be cute
but ok..think about cordelia and sumia..and their daughters..severa and cynthia...i love severa and cynthia so much theyre so cute together~!! i dont think severa can go with anyone but cynthia ok




Ashtot said:


> Haha I've played through the game probably like 8 times but have spent probably around 200 hours playing the game, I like it a lot...


ive played about 93 hours and only finished the game 2 times. i dont get how someone can play it 8 times through (its only been like a month maybe or a bit less) i would get sooo worn out like jesus christ. they really like the game though

tbh i hate chrom hes so boring and hes a nerd and i hate chrom . but lucina. dude. thats another story


----------



## Micah (Feb 26, 2014)

tsundere said:


> marry olivia shes cute!!!
> i know someone who got the game way after me and theyve played thru like 5 times and ive only played like..once or twice oops
> i want the next fe game to have gay marriage ok .. thats all i want...think about it


The same-sex couples in Awakening were so much more sexy than the straight ones. I ship Inigo & Gerome and Brady & Owain hard.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 26, 2014)

Kjelle x Severa was pretty hilarious and adorable too. Especially in the Harvest pack.


----------



## ~Yami~ (Feb 26, 2014)

I reckon anyone with Severa is funny >~<
Played this game like 10 times and love it even more each time >~<


----------



## Cress (Feb 26, 2014)

O.K., so I'm wondering what Noire's final class should be. Her dad is Donnel, and I'm thinking between Bride and Sorceror. I'm leaning towards Bride, but I just want opinions as usual. I don't want to do Hero because I somehow end up with tons of them. And I don't really want to do Sniper, but if the extra few bows that she can use are that useful, then I'll consider it. Also what about skills for her? The ones that she'll have no matter what are Galeforce, Armsthrift, and Limit Breaker. So I need 2 skills. Maybe Luna and Vengeance?


----------



## ThomasNLD (Feb 26, 2014)

The skills kinda depend on what class she becomes right? It also is determined for what work she is meant. Support unit or not, agressive or defending, frontlines or not. You want your unit to be able to heal herself? Maybe Sol or Lifetaker? I love selfhealing units. Its my one issue with Frederick.


----------



## Cress (Feb 26, 2014)

Yeah, I guess so. If she becomes a Sorcerer, then she'll abuse Aversa's Night, so no need for healing skills there. So I guess I should figure out the class first.


----------



## Ashtot (Feb 27, 2014)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Yeah, I guess so. If she becomes a Sorcerer, then she'll abuse Aversa's Night, so no need for healing skills there. So I guess I should figure out the class first.



Noires best mods are magic so I'd go sorcerer. I have twins Morgan and Noire, both insanely powerful and sorcerers. Both having Limit Breaker, Sol, Armsthrift, Tomefaire, and Vantage for maximum no death and killing everyone.


----------



## ThomasNLD (Feb 28, 2014)

Alright, just finished the 11th chapter and Chrom and Olivia got married! 

So far all characters are married of my list, who have already both joined the army. Including Donnel and Nowi, I did the sidequest for him. Now I`m going to farm for the paragon skill. I should be strong enough to beat that quest now. After that I need to unlock the shops which sell masterseals and secondseals. 

I did all of that pretty fast, if I may say so myself, I even put Frederick through the boring general class for the pavise skill.


----------



## Libra (Mar 22, 2014)

I just downloaded the demo for this game, after having it seen mentioned a few times here on the forums. I'm curious whether I will like it or not. I downloaded the demo for _Bravely Default: Where the Fairy Flies_ and I just couldn't like it (mostly because I had no idea what I was doing and the demo doesn't explain things very well). Still, I'd like to play such a game, so I'm now giving _Fire Emblem: Awakening_ a chance. Hopefully things will go better than with _Bravely Default_!


----------



## Trundle (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## Cress (Mar 25, 2014)

Trundle said:


> Spoiler: Picture


Wouldn't that be MU since you can marry anybody? Chrom can only marry Female MU, Olivia, Sully, Sumia, Maribelle, and *THE MAIDEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!* Not really sure about a Pikachu...


----------



## Libra (Mar 28, 2014)

Well, I just played the demo (it was only 30 minutes) and I found it easier than Bravely Default since the game actually explained what I was supposed to do. But I'm not sure if I'd really like the full version of this game (the demo is a bit too short to decide). So I'll probably read some reviews and such before making a decision.


----------



## radical6 (Mar 29, 2014)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Wouldn't that be MU since you can marry anybody? Chrom can only marry Female MU, Olivia, Sully, Sumia, Maribelle, and *THE MAIDEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!* Not really sure about a Pikachu...



i think the joke is that if chrom only has like a few support points with someone he will get automatically married to them anyway

also libra u will like one certain character in the game judging from your username


----------



## Libra (Mar 29, 2014)

Well... The more I read about this game, the more I'm thinking of buying it. If I did, I'd play on "Normal - Casual" (never having played this kind of game before, it seems like a good idea; that and I've seen mentions of soft-resetting, so... seems easier and faster to just choose "Casual" then ).

However, I can't help but think I'm going to be so overwhelmed by all those characters. I mean; yeah, I get it; you're basically commanding an _army_, so that means many characters. But I don't know; the idea of having to level all of them up seems... not that easy (note that I'm talking about myself here; so not that easy for me). All those classes, weapons, and what not. I love how everything seems so customizable. At the same time; all those choices (not to mention characters can get married and their children can inherit abilities)... How do I decide without having to spend too much time looking up things on-line and such? Do I just flip a coin or what? 

So yeah, part of me thinks I'd like this game, but I'm not that good at strategy and what not. I mean; I'm not even that great at Pok?mon and there my play style is "choose six Pok?mon and stick to them", so that's only six I have to train and figure out what attacks to give and such. The idea of so many characters here seems just... well, overwhelming.

So, any advice or thoughts? 



tsundere said:


> also libra u will like one certain character in the game judging from your username



Haha, yeah, I was looking at all the characters you can recruit and there is one with the same name. Made me smile.


----------



## ransu (Mar 29, 2014)

I spent so much time playing this game omg i love it so much

im usually a sucker for games that romance options in them, but i really liked how the child you have comes out looking like your mate. idk i like details like that.
 they could of straight used some typical base to save some money or been like capcom and cut out features and put them up as DLC for like $6 smh

its been a while since ive played a game and felt like i got the most out of it
other than acnl lol


----------



## Libra (Mar 29, 2014)

Well, I just ordered this game and it'll arrive in a few days.  I'm looking forward to it; I've never played such a game before so this should be interesting!


----------



## Sumia (Mar 30, 2014)

For a beginner of the franchise and this style of game in general, I think it's rather just keeping with its gameplay affinities, it will enhance your abilities naturally and without discomfort. Choosing easy options for first play is definitely the best choice, even though you're a sucker of challenge, as it will allow you to focus more easily on multiple aspects of the game that you already know and appreciate, which is important when being confronted to a challenging game/challenging aspects of a game, to not be overwhelmed by adaptation of a new gameplay.
About equipment of your army and its management, you will tend to spam the "optimize" button each time you will begin a battle without much thinking I guess, and you will be more aware of what you use and for who by time and experience (you will maybe tend to a point where "optimizing" strictly for every soldier won't be possible, because short in items, weapon, and so on). The same goes about utility of stats cartel ; just judging by damage cost for allies and ennemies will be relatively sufficient at the very beginning, but not for long (you still can manage like this on easy sets I think, but I'm not so sure about that).
You honestly won't have to worry about selection of weapon and selection of pairs in a strategic way as something vital with this first play. This will be the opportunity to comprehend mechanics for a possible second play with another way of thinking/playing. 
Management of your allies goes the same way. There are people like Ransu and myself who are just total suckers of these social aspects in games, and will tend to just go with personalities, bias, dumb otp, something that is totally fine and won't be an handicap while playing further (on easy sets at least), and that's what you will probably do at first if you're not at ease with stats profits. As well as you can be a sucker of social ships and still be conscious of being able to get the best of your allies, or just don't care about characters' relations and focus on abilities, or even don't care at all and randomly pair up everyone or a part.
About the amount of soldiers...well, it's only a little patience challenge if you envisage to max stats everyone. You can stick with a fair number of few of them, if it's your preference. 

In a nutshell, in easy play, just enjoy the game in a relaxing climax, it's playable even for someone who is new in strategy game. Pairs, items, weapons, stats, class and sodliers selection are troublesome in more difficult sets. You will surely arrive at a moment in the game where you will feel at ease and you will pay more attention about those more technics aspects, at your speed. The game is enjoyable without thinking too much strategies, but yes, for a game with a main strategic axe gameplay, it will even more enjoyable when challenging. 

Well, I don't know, maybe my speech is just totally dumb. I know how difficult chosing class for a character is damn difficult. The best way to not lose days to chose while not knowing what exactly you are doing is to define restrictions. Like, limit a mage to magic/support related classes, or things like that. 

For items and weapon, you can pass through the game without going too much shopping and upgrading ; favorise cleaning maps to collect things.

About level up, in easy sets it's...well, easier to do with reeking box (cheapier). It can go pretty fast that way. For class, at least a thing to be sure to do is to not upgrade a character without a 15 -if impatient- to 20 level. 

The main interest as you said of well thinking pairs is the child's stats that will come out of it. The child will get an ability from the father, and one from the mother (more or less randomly, even though there are some "tricks" to be sure to get the results you want). If you want some specifics abilities to be transmitted to the descendence, you can keep that in mind when pairing up.  

All in all, don't be scared to try things in matching troops, pairs, classes, regardless what other said if you're not in a cul-de-sac; depending on your own mind will help you to elaborate the genius stratege in you ~


And I think there's more to say but I'm so done talking too much _3」∠)_ I hope though it helped a bit.


----------



## Libra (Mar 30, 2014)

Sumia said:


> Well, I don't know, maybe my speech is just totally dumb. [...] And I think there's more to say but I'm so done talking too much _3」∠)_ I hope though it helped a bit.



That was not dumb at all, on the contrary! THANK YOU for having taken the time to write this all down! That is definitely VERY helpful! So; thank you! <3

The first time I play this game I will surely choose the easy options. I've read several discussions (as well as arguments) where people say that you don't get the "Fire Emblem experience" if you play with permadeath turned off, but for learning the game (and not completely giving up on it out of frustration and what not), Casual seems perfect for me.

There are a few guides I've found for newbies, but they're more "here are some tips and then go look at the advanced sections", but they aren't all that helpful. I've found some great advice too, though; like pair up your characters and don't be too impatient about reclassing (though the classes and what not tend to make my brain explode; I think I understand the basics but many people tend to go "change to that class, get that skill, change to that class next, get this skill, then do that and done!" And that makes me go "Wait, WHAT?").

One example is the asset and flaw you have to give your avatar. Having no idea how all this works, I've been doing some research. From what I've found, the best flaw is Luck. The best asset, however, depends on what you want your character to be in the end. That makes sense (perfect sense, even!), except; I have no idea what I want my character to be! The only thing I know is that she'll be female and that's it. But in the end? I simply don't know yet.

I'm not sure if it matters a lot, though, if I indeed choose the easy options. And what's important is to have fun, so I'll definitely keep that in mind. ^_^

But if anyone can link me to a good "guide for newbies", I'd be most grateful. Any other advice is more than welcome too, of course! Thanks! <3


----------



## Sumia (Mar 30, 2014)

Libra said:


> That was not dumb at all, on the contrary! THANK YOU for having taken the time to write this all down! That is definitely VERY helpful! So; thank you! <3



I'm relieved about that ! It was a pleasure (｡･ω･｡)



Libra said:


> There are a few guides I've found for newbies, but they're more "here are some tips and then go look at the advanced sections", but they aren't all that helpful. I've found some great advice too, though; like pair up your characters and don't be too impatient about reclassing (though the classes and what not tend to make my brain explode; I think I understand the basics but many people tend to go "change to that class, get that skill, change to that class next, get this skill, then do that and done!" And that makes me go "Wait, WHAT?").



I know right ? Sometimes things are kind of hard to explain and people can just say what they do without possibility to elaborate their actions (time consuming and not "baby-sitting" the player reasons too mostly I guess). It helps in its own way, but for people who want to understand and not just applicate to pass over a problem, it's frustrating (well, people trying to help aren't bad guys either for sure, I'm not saying that at all). 
Classes are really brainstorming first times. To be meticulous about them, you have to be interested about getting the best of your unit (stats max & best/helpful skills) ; aknowledge skills you think you will need for every classes (it's a lot I know), and couple that with being informed of characters' affinities by classes, and you can see that by growth rates, as it means that some allies will have more chances to get max stats when upgraded to certains classes. 
I got a link to help you about that, unfortunately I'm too newbie here to be authorized to post it :c



Libra said:


> One example is the asset and flaw you have to give your avatar. Having no idea how all this works, I've been doing some research. From what I've found, the best flaw is Luck. The best asset, however, depends on what you want your character to be in the end. That makes sense (perfect sense, even!), except; I have no idea what I want my character to be! The only thing I know is that she'll be female and that's it. But in the end? I simply don't know yet.



I would say that many combinations are good. Avatar is a versatile character, at a casual play you could chose randomly that you will still manage with no problem to complete the game. However if you're interested about how it works, assets and flaws affect not only the stat you choose to boost or restrain, there are consequences on some other stats regarding what you selected. At this point, it's really a personal opinion. For exemple, boosting the defense will boost a little too luck and resistence (am I right ? eh ? Am I right ? I don't know anymore Σ(￣ε￣;|||･･･). As for flaw, people will choose either resistence or luck, that way you won't lose that much overall. There are other ways to manage that of course, it's up to you. 
Depending on your way to battle really (if you just go dumb bersek, favorise magics abilities, stand for support, etc). By default luck is often selected as a flaw. You can combine that with speed as asset. You lose a bit in strength and magic, less for luck, and you favorise chances of multiple attacks and critical rates, which stabilizes somehow your stats (in some cases, your victory will be a question of 1-2 more attacks in a row before the opponent attacks and kills you). Agreeing or not about this combination is related to your way of distributing points, what you are weak and good about. 
Let's say that qualities like speed, skill, and luck have more global effects that more specifics qualities like strength/defense, magic/resistence, if you're scared to get a good-for-one-thing-only-and-weak-like-hardcore-to-something avatar, even though it's not that extreme of course.


But yes, definitely, just be sync with your own pace and having fun is the way to go all along ! 

I will happily do my best for questions, but unfortunately don't have a good guide to give right now, but I can search for it if no one is unable to give it either┌( ಠ_ಠ)┘


----------



## Poppyann (Apr 3, 2014)

I love RPGs. Im thinking about getting this but Im not so sure. I liked the demo, but I've never really played this style of game before. I don't want it feeling like a huge board game o:


----------



## kite (Apr 4, 2014)

Poppyann said:


> I love RPGs. Im thinking about getting this but Im not so sure. I liked the demo, but I've never really played this style of game before. I don't want it feeling like a huge board game o:



LOL. I never thought of the map like that. We don't need any of those boat/airship things that tend to be used in a game with a similar map style, such as Final Fantasy Tactics: Grimoire of the Rift. The people who made the game even had the sense to let you move across the map faster by holding the A button. So it's really not a drag at all.

I'd never played any of the Fire Emblem games and I was also on the fence about it until I picked it up. Months later, I still don't regret this purchase.

-----

Anyway, I finally got around to playing as a male Avatar to get all the S-rank female support conversations. In the end, I'm glad I picked Olivia as a wife because I just loved having a purple-haired Inigo. And a pink-haired Morgan. ;w; I love them a lot.

ASFJKLKL;HLA


----------



## Libra (Apr 10, 2014)

Accidentally killed Gaius yesterday. Oops. That's what happens when I play when I should be sleeping. A part of my brain was going _'I need to be careful, this character can be recruited'_, but then said part fell asleep and three turns later, he was dead. Then I went _'Uh, oh'_, followed by _'Oh, I'm playing on Casual so it's not like he's dead-dead'_.

Well, no, maybe not dead-dead, but no longer a character I can recruit. And, of course, I saved before finally going to bed. It was only this morning when I woke up, that I went _'Wait a minute...'_ So yeah, that's a shame, really, because he seems to have some great conversations. But I'm hoping to recruit Anna later, so that should make up for not having a Thief (I think... or I can just throw someone else into the Thief class to get the Locktouch skill, which... I'm not even sure is _really_ needed).

I'm still learning a lot, but I'm having a lot of fun. I haven't figured out yet what my characters' final classes will be and what skills I want exactly, but I have some time to decide, so no rush. Oh yeah, and I totally married Chrom, just because I could (the guy is a prince, of course he's marriage material, LOL).

I'll probably drop Donnel, though. I'm having a hard time leveling him up (and that's even on EXPonential Growth, which is the map I got because I had 3 EUR left in my account) and I just got Panne, who seems to have a lot of potential and seems interesting. I might focus more on her.

But I'll see how things go. I'm not planning too much ahead (by deciding who will marry who and what not) and I'll just see what skills work best (one of them is probably Galeforce, but is it _really_ necessary on Normal-Casual?) and just enjoying the game. ^_^


----------



## bloomwaker (Apr 10, 2014)

Don't drop Donnel!

He takes some babying at first, but he's an incredibly useful unit (and a great character to pair up with Nowi to make an amazing Nah). His pool of skills is nice, and his growth is pretty quick once you've given him a push.


----------



## Libra (Apr 15, 2014)

So, it bothered me that I had killed Gaius (that and I wasn't happy with the reclassing I had done for some of my characters), that I decided to delete my Save file and start over again. It's not like I had gotten _that_ far into the game already, anyway. Once I get some more characters, I'll do some grinding and then take things from there. ^_^


----------



## toxapex (Apr 19, 2014)

I just got it today, but so far it's really good! The support system seems really buffed-up compared to sacred stones (the only other FE game I've played)


----------



## Trundle (Apr 20, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> I just got it today, but so far it's really good! The support system seems really buffed-up compared to sacred stones (the only other FE game I've played)



Yeah, there's a lot more depth for sure. I actually prefer FE7 to this just due to how simple it is but complex at the same time. I find there's too much to worry about in FE:A, while in FE7, I can focus on things how I know they are. Certain characters and certain stats, which is what I enjoy about Fire Emblem. FE7 also, in my opinion, had better characters and a better story.


----------



## Libra (Apr 23, 2014)

Haha, I had planned on playing this last weekend, but then there was the TBT's Easter Hunt, so I did that instead (and I regret nothing!). Still, I need to get back to this game, so I guess I'll see if I have some time next weekend.


----------



## Cress (May 1, 2014)

I *FINALLY* beat Apotheosis!!!! All I wanted was Katariana.  Forget about the intense mode of that, that prize is meaningless.


----------



## trenchdragon (May 6, 2014)

I can't even express how much I love this game. Was so pleasantly surprised when it came out. I'm a girl IRL but I'm going to play the game as a guy (Robin) so I can ship him with Lucina. They're both so cute!!


----------



## Nerd House (May 8, 2014)

There's a LOT of DLC for this game, which I just got last night. But I read that there was one in particular that you could play over and over that allowed you to get a lot of EXP and money. Which one is that?

And which others should I get, to recruit characters? Please note I am on a budget and can only get a small handful.


----------



## Straw hat (May 8, 2014)

I've been really interested in getting this game, since I need a good strategy game and it seems that FEA offers that and some more. 

But I'd like to hear a bit of player's opinions about the game, y'know. 

What do you guys like most in the game? Have you beaten it? What level of dificulty are you playing or have you played? Are you guys content with the game? Any pros, any flaws? how the hell do you marry someone omg i wanna snatch Chrom and Lucina for me lmfao


----------



## cherche (May 8, 2014)

Adol the Red said:


> There's a LOT of DLC for this game, which I just got last night. But I read that there was one in particular that you could play over and over that allowed you to get a lot of EXP and money. Which one is that?
> 
> And which others should I get, to recruit characters? Please note I am on a budget and can only get a small handful.



EXPonential growth for exp, golden gaffe for gold. if you were to only get one i'd get golden gaffe because you can net 80k gold in one go and you can use the bonus box teams/spawned monsters for exp grinding to an extent. i'm not particularly fond of any of the outrealm characters because they have no supports and i like character supports a lot, but there's extra classes you can get from some of the xenologues with characters. lost bloodlines 2 (recuits alm) gives you dread scroll which unlocks the dread fighter class, smash brethren 2 (recruits eirika) gives you the wedding bouquet which unlocks the bride class. lost bloodlines 3 (recruits seliph) is alright because you get the paragon skill from it which doubles exp.


----------



## Nerd House (May 8, 2014)

cherche said:


> EXPonential growth for exp, golden gaffe for gold. if you were to only get one i'd get golden gaffe because you can net 80k gold in one go and you can use the bonus box teams/spawned monsters for exp grinding to an extent. i'm not particularly fond of any of the outrealm characters because they have no supports and i like character supports a lot, but there's extra classes you can get from some of the xenologues with characters. lost bloodlines 2 (recuits alm) gives you dread scroll which unlocks the dread fighter class, smash brethren 2 (recruits eirika) gives you the wedding bouquet which unlocks the bride class. lost bloodlines 3 (recruits seliph) is alright because you get the paragon skill from it which doubles exp.




So the Golden Gaffe Pack is decent? Is it still available? Apparently I have to be at Ch.4 before I can buy/use DLC xD


----------



## cherche (May 8, 2014)

Straw hat said:


> I've been really interested in getting this game, since I need a good strategy game and it seems that FEA offers that and some more.
> 
> But I'd like to hear a bit of player's opinions about the game, y'know.
> 
> What do you guys like most in the game? Have you beaten it? What level of dificulty are you playing or have you played? Are you guys content with the game? Any pros, any flaws? how the hell do you marry someone omg i wanna snatch Chrom and Lucina for me lmfao



the replayability is really great in fe:a because you can change up the character relationships/classes/etc. every time. when i got fe:a i played four times after each other until i finally took a break for awhile to play other games. i've played normal/hard mode both classic and casual because i'm waiting to get a few dlc maps that i want for lunatic mode (they're not necessary but i would prefer to have a few of the maps to make lunatic mode just a bit easier on myself).  pros: lots of freedom regarding character building, fun characters cons: if you are a person who has to train all the units it can be a bit much since there's so many characters, the characters' lack of feet, it's not the best story overall (it's still pretty fun though) (you marry people by battling side by side or pairing them up in battles, they get supports through doing this and once they hit support level s they get married haha)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Adol the Red said:


> So the Golden Gaffe Pack is decent? Is it still available? Apparently I have to be at Ch.4 before I can buy/use DLC xD



golden gaffe is just an individual map haha, but there's a golden pack that comes with the exponential growth and golden gaffe map. it also has infinite regalia which recruits eldigan and gives you legendary weapons. it's $6 in the store as a pack vs. $2.50 for each map individually. they're still available afaik.


----------



## Nerd House (May 8, 2014)

cherche said:


> golden gaffe is just an individual map haha, but there's a golden pack that comes with the exponential growth and golden gaffe map. it also has infinite regalia which recruits eldigan and gives you legendary weapons. it's $6 in the store as a pack vs. $2.50 for each map individually. they're still available afaik.



I read that all the legendary weapons are obtainable in the game itself ONCE. With the Golden Gaffe pack, are they re-obtainable? And if so, can they be obtained multiple times?


----------



## cherche (May 8, 2014)

Adol the Red said:


> I read that all the legendary weapons are obtainable in the game itself ONCE. With the Golden Gaffe pack, are they re-obtainable? And if so, can they be obtained multiple times?



not actually sure about infinite regalia as that's one of the maps i don't particularly want, but serenesforest says it is replayable. not sure if they are re-obtainable (i'd assume on the side of no since legendary weapons are normally one of a kind per game?). they're all obtainable in game as well. i was just saying that map's included if you would rather go to route of buying the pack over the two separate. tbh, i'd probably save the dollar.


----------



## Nerd House (May 9, 2014)

I went ahead and got the Golden Pack. I might get s'more later though. What others are "Must-Haves"?


----------



## Nerd House (May 9, 2014)

How do I access the free DLC? All thats on the list in the Outworld Gate is paid DLC.

EDIT: Nevermind, found out they aren't free anymore xD Were only free for a limited time.


----------



## cherche (May 9, 2014)

Adol the Red said:


> I went ahead and got the Golden Pack. I might get s'more later though. What others are "Must-Haves"?



scramble pack and future past are great if you like the support convos. future past is mostly if you care about gen 2. scrambles pack is great for supports for both gen 1 and gen 2.


----------



## Cress (May 9, 2014)

Adol the Red said:


> I read that all the legendary weapons are obtainable in the game itself ONCE. With the Golden Gaffe pack, are they re-obtainable? And if so, can they be obtained multiple times?



Yes it is! So you can have infinite Gradivus, Parthia, Valflame, Goddess Staff, or whatever other weapons you want. (I've never gotten a Goddess Staff from it, but it's there.)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Adol the Red said:


> I went ahead and got the Golden Pack. I might get s'more later though. What others are "Must-Haves"?



As said earlier:
Lost Bloodlines 2: Access to Dread Fighter class

Smash Bretheren 2: Access to Bride class

Lost Bloodlines 3: Access to Paragon skill. (Doubles the experience you get.) You also get Seliph, which is 1 of the 2 male characters (beside children) to get Galeforce. The other one is Jaffar from Spotpass.

Smash Bretheren 3: Access to Iote's Shield. (Removes ALL flier weaknesses. Basically, a Dark Flier would take normal damage from wind magic and bows.)

Rogues and Redeemers 3: Access to Limit Breaker skill. (Boosts ALL stats by 10 except for HP and Movement.)
And when you've leveled everyone up to their absolute highest potential...
Apotheosis: Gives Katariana, who is 1 of the 2 (or 3 if you give it to Morgan) characters to get Shadowgift. This map is mainly a challenge map for when you've beaten everything else.

Since you have Infinite Regalia, I'll add that you get the Silver Card the first time you beat it. The Silver Card permanently halves the price of all items in shops. Happy Spending!


----------



## Libra (Jun 16, 2014)

So I've finally begun playing _Fire Emblem: Awakening_ again. I've finished chapter eight and I know that at the end of chapter thirteen Lucina will join my party. My female avatar is married to Chrom, so she'll be Lucina's mother. Currently my avatar is level 18 or so and I have yet to use a Second or Master Seal.

I'm trying to figure out which skills would be best to pass down to Lucina, other than the obvious "Galeforce, duh!" I mean; I'm playing on Normal/Casual (this is my first _Fire Emblem_ game ever), so I don't think that Galeforce is something I absolutely *need*. I was thinking Veteran (boosted EXP) and Ignis (extra damage), but perhaps there are other skills that would work very well for her?

Any advice would be most welcome. Thanks in advance.


----------



## windfall (Jun 16, 2014)

Libra said:


> So I've finally begun playing _Fire Emblem: Awakening_ again. I've finished chapter eight and I know that at the end of chapter thirteen Lucina will join my party. My female avatar is married to Chrom, so she'll be Lucina's mother. Currently my avatar is level 18 or so and I have yet to use a Second or Master Seal.
> 
> I'm trying to figure out which skills would be best to pass down to Lucina, other than the obvious "Galeforce, duh!" I mean; I'm playing on Normal/Casual (this is my first _Fire Emblem_ game ever), so I don't think that Galeforce is something I absolutely *need*. I was thinking Veteran (boosted EXP) and Ignis (extra damage), but perhaps there are other skills that would work very well for her?
> 
> Any advice would be most welcome. Thanks in advance.


Ignis would be a better skill to pass than Veteran, since Ignis is a from Grandmaster (a promoted class + skill you get at level 5). If you wanted Lucina to get Veteran, all you need to do is just reclass her to the Tactician, and she gets it automatically. 

When you want to pass down skills, I like giving Gen 2 kids skills attained at level 15 from promoted classes, since they usually take more time to grind out.


----------



## Libra (Jun 16, 2014)

windfall said:


> Ignis would be a better skill to pass than Veteran, since Ignis is a from Grandmaster (a promoted class + skill you get at level 5). If you wanted Lucina to get Veteran, all you need to do is just reclass her to the Tactician, and she gets it automatically.
> 
> When you want to pass down skills, I like giving Gen 2 kids skills attained at level 15 from promoted classes, since they usually take more time to grind out.



Thank you! That is really helpful! It hadn't occurred to me I could just reclass Lucina to Tactician for the Veteran skill. Also, good point about the promoted classes level 15 skills, I'll definitely keep that in mind! Thanks again! <3


----------



## Thunder (Jun 16, 2014)

windfall said:


> Ignis would be a better skill to pass than Veteran, since Ignis is a from Grandmaster (a promoted class + skill you get at level 5). If you wanted Lucina to get Veteran, all you need to do is just reclass her to the Tactician, and she gets it automatically.



Not to mention, Morgan M _should_ default to tactician anyway, so Veteran would be a bit wasted on him.


----------



## Libra (Jun 17, 2014)

I maxed out Lissa's stats today, so I can either Master Seal or Second Seal her. Not sure what to do, to be honest. Choose War Cleric and get Renewal? Or go Pegasus Knight and get Relief at level 10? Thing is that I like Lissa as a Healer and she can't use staffs as a Pegasus Knight. However, I did get Libra today (I'm so amused at the name, haha, as well as Chrom going "You're a _man_?"), so I could use him as a Healer.

I find myself always picking the same characters to play with and I'm already looking at some differences in their levels. As a beginner (and one playing Normal/Casual at that), I don't think I should worry _too_ much about training everyone and getting their levels high enough, but I do think it's a good idea to do some minor planning for the future.

Decisions, decisions, decisions, ... 

I'm really enjoying the game, though. I'm slow at playing it, but that's okay; it's fun and it's a nice change from other games I've played. Need to work a bit on the characters' supports, though, because I love the conversations they have.


----------



## Stacyfaith (Jun 18, 2014)

Libra said:


> I maxed out Lissa's stats today, so I can either Master Seal or Second Seal her. Not sure what to do, to be honest. Choose War Cleric and get Renewal? Or go Pegasus Knight and get Relief at level 10? Thing is that I like Lissa as a Healer and she can't use staffs as a Pegasus Knight. However, I did get Libra today (I'm so amused at the name, haha, as well as Chrom going "You're a _man_?"), so I could use him as a Healer.
> 
> I find myself always picking the same characters to play with and I'm already looking at some differences in their levels. As a beginner (and one playing Normal/Casual at that), I don't think I should worry _too_ much about training everyone and getting their levels high enough, but I do think it's a good idea to do some minor planning for the future.
> 
> ...



Ahh, looking at this kind of talk again makes my head hurt. I forgot how much research I had to do on FE classes in order to get perfect skill sets. xD 

Buuut, it depends. What do you want as her final class? Are you planning on getting her child (would highly recommend btw)? I'm sure you've heard this, but Galeforce is a great skill to have on any character who is able to get it. I would recommend getting Galeforce first through Pegasus Knight-> Dark Flier and passing it onto Owain. And then if you want her final class to be a War Cleric, a healer, then you switch back to Cleric-> War Cleric to get Renewal. To be honest though, after you get the children characters with great skills, you'll completely forget about the 1st gen characters.  Haha. This is why I would recommend Second Sealing to Pegasus Knight.  Sorry Lissa!

I'm glad you're enjoying the game though.  It really is such fun when you start understanding how the whole class system works. You'll probably end up with totally different classes than the default ones. For example, my Kellam ended up as an assassin. xD Woohoo! And the support conversations are a major reason why this game is one of my favorites. Never did see them all, though...;-;


----------



## Libra (Jun 18, 2014)

Stacyfaith said:


> Buuut, it depends. What do you want as her final class? Are you planning on getting her child (would highly recommend btw)?



Not sure yet what I want her final class to be. x_x Thing is that for my first playthrough I'm not exactly planning on getting the children as well (I'm sure they're great, but I don't think I absolutely *need* them to beat the game on Normal/Casual (at least, I _hope_ so... ^_^')). I mean; if I manage to unlock the chapter a child appears in, then great. But if not, then I'll just continue with whoever I currently have.



Stacyfaith said:


> For example, my Kellam ended up as an assassin.



Yeah, see, that's the thing; I kinda never use Kellam. I keep picking the same characters and thus they level up. But others I just don't use or very rarely. Like Maribelle and Ricken and a few others. x_x

When I read forums and such about which characters to use, I always end up even more confused than I already am. -_-' What people are saying is based on their experience and personal preferences, but that's not always helpful to me. As an example; Panne. I was reading about her and some people say that she is absolutely awesome, while others say she is not good at all. And thus I am like "Okay, so what I'm going to do with her?" ^_^'

How I play actually reminds me a little of Pok?mon. I know, I know; this isn't a Pok?mon game, but what I mean is that when I play a Pok?mon game I tend to only use and train a few Pok?mon (maximum six) and not bother with any others. I'm somewhat doing the same here; only focus on a few characters and the rest exists, but that's pretty much it.

But then I'm thinking there's nothing wrong with this. Everyone plays the game how they want, right? ^_^ And I will probably do another playthrough of this game later, at which point I can always use characters I haven't used before. So that's an idea/option I'm keeping in mind. ^_^

But something I do wonder is just how much difference there is between Normal and Hard? People are going "Normal is way too easy!" and say that "Hard = Normal". So I'm curious what the difference is then? The enemies have higher levels? More HP? There are more enemies? Something else? ^_^'

So many questions... ^_~


----------



## Stacyfaith (Jun 18, 2014)

Libra said:


> Not sure yet what I want her final class to be. x_x Thing is that for my first playthrough I'm not exactly planning on getting the children as well (I'm sure they're great, but I don't think I absolutely *need* them to beat the game on Normal/Casual (at least, I _hope_ so... ^_^')). I mean; if I manage to unlock the chapter a child appears in, then great. But if not, then I'll just continue with whoever I currently have.



Ahh okay. Yeah, you definitely don't _need_ them. I played on Casual difficulty, and I remember breezing through the final chapter when I had them all on the field. It was probably the easiest final boss battle I've ever experienced. >.o Bah. But I knew I would not have the patience for a whole other play through, and that's why I went all out with the kids and whatnot. So if you're going to do another play through on Hard, then you don't need to get them now.  




> Yeah, see, that's the thing; I kinda never use Kellam. I keep picking the same characters and thus they level up. But others I just don't use or very rarely. Like Maribelle and Ricken and a few others. x_x
> 
> When I read forums and such about which characters to use, I always end up even more confused than I already am. -_-' What people are saying is based on their experience and personal preferences, but that's not always helpful to me. As an example; Panne. I was reading about her and some people say that she is absolutely awesome, while others say she is not good at all. And thus I am like "Okay, so what I'm going to do with her?" ^_^'
> 
> ...



Yep! Play however you want.  I never used Kellam either, but I ended up wanting to pass a skill unto Nah, so he ended up as an assassin. And he was a pretty darn good one.  I honestly only played with a select few too, and the only reason the other characters ended up with good skills and different classes was because I was obtaining skills to pass unto the children. 

I think deciding whether a character is "good" or "bad" depends on your taste and how far you are in the game. For example: Federick in the beginning of the game? HOLY AMAZING. Frederick at the end of the game? Oh God no. xD And I'm a brute force, all out offensive type of person, so tanks really annoyed me. They were SO slow, and never dodged anything. -__- All of my characters were super speedy, expect for the Manaketes, and none were Knights or Generals. A General doing a good amount of damage while also getting pummeled was just not as good to me as Lon'qu dodging an attack AND landing a crit in the same turn. So just keep playing and trying out the different classes. You'll find out what your preferred game play style is eventually.  

And about the difficulty difference, I found a good list here: http://www.gamefaqs.com/boards/643003-fire-emblem-awakening/66856658


----------



## poliwag0 (Jun 19, 2014)

I personally hate this game. What do you guys find fun about it? (this is an honest question)


----------



## Libra (Jun 19, 2014)

Stacyfaith said:


> And about the difficulty difference, I found a good list here: http://www.gamefaqs.com/boards/643003-fire-emblem-awakening/66856658



Thanks! <3

And yeah, I understand wanting your characters to be speedy. Some are indeed slow and I'm not sure what to do about it (reclass them, I guess). But I'm doing an effort to give them all some love level them all up since I have the EXPonential Growth DLC (only to realize that "woops, I've maxed out more characters than I can Second or Master Seal" XD).

Also, another question, if you don't mind. ^_^ Sometimes when a character (or an enemy) attacks, it says "No damage". From what I understand certain weapons have no effect in certain situations. That makes sense. However, what always confuses me is when an attack misses because a character does this little jump away (which always amuses me to no end XD). I'm guessing there's a reason for that, but I'm not sure what it is. Help? ^_^'



poliwag0 said:


> I personally hate this game. What do you guys find fun about it? (this is an honest question)



Oh, wow, I'm probably not the best person to answer this, but I'll try, anyway. ^_^'

1) Casual Mode. Yes, please! I don't care that people say that this isn't Fire Emblem if you don't have Permadeath on, for a complete beginner and newcomer like me, Casual Mode is perfect! That does not mean I don't do my best to keep my characters alive, by the way (so it's not like I'm "oh, I'll just sacrifice this character, because you know; Casual, LOL"). Honestly, I would have given up on playing this game shortly after beginning because I had no idea what I was doing and my characters kept dying. But I'm learning and Casual Mode makes things less stressful for me (there's so much stuff to learn and find out if you're new to this game, saying it can be overwhelming would be an understatement).

2) The characters and their personalities. I really like how they are all unique (well, the ones I've recruited so far) and that you don't have the feeling of "x being a copy of y with y being almost identical to z". And their dialogues (recruiting Gaius; awesome! XD) as well as their support conversations (I need to work on that, though ^_^'). Also, and this may sound stupid, but I really love the responsibility you have as the Avatar. You're not just moving some chess pieces, no, these characters are counting on you and you can be sure they'll let you know it too! <3

3) The skills and classes. Now, granted, I was seriously overwhelmed at first by all this and I can understand it drives people away from this game. I somewhat had the same problem because I was reading info and a lot of what you read is based on personal experience and preference, and you know, that's not always helpful. But, like people here have said; play the game the way you want it. And if you have questions, just ask! It's what I do and I really appreciate all the help people here have given me. <3

4) The story. I'm sure there are better stories in other games, but I'm really enjoying this. It has its funny moments, but also sad and serious ones. Like what happened with Chrom's sister, that was beautiful but oh so sad at the same time. ;-;

Those are the most important points. There's more but I'm a bit tired, so I might list them later. ^_^

But yeah, I do understand that you may not like this game. I played the demo and absolutely loved it. But I also played the demo for Bravely Default and I was just 'meh' about it (though I've been told that the game is much better than the demo because it actually explains what you're supposed to do and such). But that's okay, I already have too many games and not enough time to play them, so I can't buy them all, anyway. XD


----------



## Cress (Jun 19, 2014)

Libra said:


> Also, another question, if you don't mind. ^_^ Sometimes when a character (or an enemy) attacks, it says "No damage". From what I understand certain weapons have no effect in certain situations. That makes sense. However, what always confuses me is when an attack misses because a character does this little jump away (which always amuses me to no end XD). I'm guessing there's a reason for that, but I'm not sure what it is. Help? ^_^'


When an attack misses, it just misses. Nothing else really.
When you take no damage, that means that your defense (or resistance, depending on the attack) is higher than their attack or magic, again depending on the attack. So if someone who has an attack of 13 and is using a normal Bronze Sword against someone with 24 defense, it would do no damage since 24 is higher than 16. (13+3)


----------



## Cress (Jun 19, 2014)

I tried Rogues and Redeemers 3 yesterday and for fun, I choose 4 random pairs and tested how cheap I am. They were:
Lissa and Chrom
Me and Lucina
Cordelia and Katarina
Inigo and Severa (One of my best teams)
In the end, Cordelia took 10 damage. Everyone else was unharmed. Either this map is really easy or these people are really cheap. Probably the second one. XD


----------



## Libra (Jun 21, 2014)

Got Olivia today! The extra turn from her dance is very nice, but I have a feeling leveling her up is going to take forever (and I'm not sure EXPonential Growth will be able to help a lot with that) and people seem to have mixed feelings about her. So, out of curiosity; who here used Olivia and did so as a dancer (after maybe reclassing a few times)? Oh, and like I've said before; I'm not focusing on the children, so the whole "have her learn Galeforce so she can pass it down" doesn't apply for me. That and I'm playing Normal/Casual, so her dance might be one of those things which is nice to have but not really necessary to beat the game.


----------



## Ashtot (Jun 21, 2014)

I started a new file and am going to super-tank Manakete Morgan for fun. Crazy high defense stat.

Basically it works like this:

Kellam x Nowi

Nah x Avatar (Defense)

= Morgan Manakete super-tank


----------



## Rika092 (Jun 21, 2014)

Amazing game. I played it once using the copy that I borrowed from school library but I'm actually considering owning it. Thing is, it's so hard to find now><


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jun 22, 2014)

I still haven't 100%'d this yet.  Restarted a few weeks ago, with a new avatar, but I haven't gotten to it yet much because other games got in the way. I need something to do this summer anyway before the boredom rolls in, so hopefully this time I can 100% complete it.


----------



## redluigi (Jun 22, 2014)

I've played this game too many times. It's too fun. However, I've never completely finished all the side quests in any save file because I usually get bored after the final boss (happens with every game).


----------



## Libra (Jun 22, 2014)

Got Anna today. Could have gotten her sooner but I'd kinda forgotten I had unlocked some side stories, haha. Seems she can heal too; nice! I've done some reclassing as well and I'm quite happy with my choice to Master Seal Lissa to Sage. I like having her as a Healer who can defend herself. There are some characters I simply don't use, though, and whose levels are thus quite low; Frederick (for obvious reasons), Kellam, Donnel, Maribelle, Panne, Nowi and Ricken. Oh yeah, and maybe Olivia, but I haven't tried leveling her up yet, so I'm not sure whether I'll use her or not. I really need to pair up more often with my Pegasus units, though. I have characters who can't move that far, so while others are fighting, they're kinda at the other side of the map, doing nothing, haha.


----------



## Ashtot (Jun 22, 2014)

Libra said:


> Got Anna today. Could have gotten her sooner but I'd kinda forgotten I had unlocked some side stories, haha. Seems she can heal too; nice! I've done some reclassing as well and I'm quite happy with my choice to Master Seal Lissa to Sage. I like having her as a Healer who can defend herself. There are some characters I simply don't use, though, and whose levels are thus quite low; Frederick (for obvious reasons), Kellam, Donnel, Maribelle, Panne, Nowi and Ricken. Oh yeah, and maybe Olivia, but I haven't tried leveling her up yet, so I'm not sure whether I'll use her or not. I really need to pair up more often with my Pegasus units, though. I have characters who can't move that far, so while others are fighting, they're kinda at the other side of the map, doing nothing, haha.



Just so you know, you can train your units outside of the story through wifi, and every unit is valuable in this game, no unit is weaker than another (except for child units because they are always stronger than parents).


----------



## Libra (Jun 23, 2014)

Ashtot said:


> Just so you know, you can train your units outside of the story through wifi, and every unit is valuable in this game, no unit is weaker than another (except for child units because they are always stronger than parents).



Yeah, I know. It's just that this my first time ever playing a Fire Emblem game and I don't want to overwhelm myself by training too many characters and such.


----------



## CR33P (Jun 26, 2014)

there are no physical copies of this game anywhere near me


----------



## Libra (Jun 29, 2014)

I'd love some advice on the best way to use stat boosters. I'm currently on chapter 16 and I have a few items such as an Energy Drop which apparently increases Strength by 2. Is now a good time to already begin using them or should I wait? I'm also curious as to how people use them; on one character (like your avatar)? Several characters? High-leveled characters or lower ones? I'm playing on Normal/Casual and I think I'm doing okay for the time being, but I'm also thinking that I might as well use those items. It's just that I'm not sure what the best method would be. So I'd love to hear what others have done.


----------



## Libra (Jul 12, 2014)

I finished my first playthrough of _Fire Emblem: Awakening_. Yay! I didn't complete it 100%, though. I wanted to, but unlocking the children's chapters took too long since I had been only focusing on a few characters and I got tired of the support grinding for the others. Given that I hadn't planned to use the children, anyway, there was little point in recruiting them (that and I was throwing together who I could to unlock the chapters which made the children's stats not all that great).

In the end, I didn't use any stat boosters and I didn't do a whole lot of reclassing. Mostly I went with Lissa healing wherever and whenever she could and that worked quite well for me. Of course, it helps that I was playing on Normal/Casual. I can actually understand why people say it's too easy that way but hey, for a complete beginner like me? Yes, please!

I really enjoyed this game and plan on doing another playthrough later (don't know when yet) in which I'll use the children (which means I'll have to recruit them as soon as I can, rather than go two chapters before the end "Oh, right, maybe I should try unlocking the children's chapters", haha). And that playthrough I'll complete 100% (meaning the SpotPass episodes as well). *nods*


----------



## WonderK (Jul 12, 2014)

creepysheepy said:


> there are no physical copies of this game anywhere near me



Order a new copy online.


----------



## Cress (Jul 13, 2014)

I just noticed the title is wrong. It's supposed to be Fire Emblem Awakening, not Fire Emblem: Awakening.


----------



## Draco (Jul 13, 2014)

i just bought this game physical copy too , lucky me there getting rare i understand, Anyway im loving it few things tick me off but nothing to big.


----------



## Cress (Jul 14, 2014)

Well, Robin and Lucina are in Smash now! Woo! ^.^


----------



## CR33P (Jul 14, 2014)

i wanted the game a few weeks ago but now i'm over it


----------



## Jawile (Jul 14, 2014)

i want to like this game but its hard because i think its boring someone help me like this game so that i can be happy about the new smash characters


----------



## Draco (Jul 14, 2014)

Jawile said:


> i want to like this game but its hard because i think its boring someone help me like this game so that i can be happy about the new smash characters




strategy games are not for you then. This is not a boring game it has a good story   difficulty can be easy and rise up to PUL HAIR OUT"  class system is nicely done and maps are fun to play there is also DLC that make this game even better that has hero's from past.


----------



## Jawile (Jul 14, 2014)

Draco said:


> strategy games are not for you then. This is not a boring game it has a good story   difficulty can be easy and rise up to PUL HAIR OUT"  class system is nicely done and maps are fun to play there is also DLC that make this game even better that has hero's from past.



i love strategy games but fire emblem just doesn't seem to interest me
but i'll try it again when i have the chance, maybe i'll change my mind ._ .


----------



## Libra (Jul 15, 2014)

I really enjoyed _Awakening_, actually, even though it was the first time I played a _Fire Emblem_ game. I had tried the demo first and absolutely loved it. _Bravely Default_, on the other hand, is a game I _wanted_ to like but I just couldn't. I played the demo and was just 'meh' about it. So I think I can understand why _Fire Emblem_ doesn't interest you.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jul 15, 2014)

Fire Emblem was my first truly good strategy game, I must say because of it I have become a bigger fan of this genre<3 I also have another one with an incredible story "Trails in the Sky" though it is a PSP game, still working on 50+ hours haha, yup originally got this game and now I love these strategy games<(^_^


----------



## Twinrova (Jul 15, 2014)

FE Awakening was my first FE game, and it has caused me to absolutely love the whole FE series. I strive to play every game in the series (even the 20 year old japanese ones). Too bad I currently can't afford the Wii games, I'd love to play them too.
My puppy chewed up my Awakening copy and I am still so sad about that... At least my game will live on in streetpass, as I had just completed the perfect battle ready streetpass team. I would still love to get another copy somehow


----------



## Taycat (Jul 15, 2014)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> I just noticed the title is wrong. It's supposed to be Fire Emblem Awakening, not Fire Emblem: Awakening.



Um...the title is correct...
http://www.amazon.com/Fire-Emblem-Awakening-nintendo-3ds/dp/B00AKIPBNS
http://fireemblem.wikia.com/wiki/Fire_Emblem:_Awakening


----------



## Libra (Jul 15, 2014)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Well, Robin and Lucina are in Smash now! Woo! ^.^



I saw the trailer, went "I want this game", looked at some other videos and then went "Nope, not for me", haha. I think it's cool but it's really not my kind of game.


----------



## ThatInsaneHenry (Aug 6, 2014)

who can guess what my fav character is?


----------



## Imitation (Aug 6, 2014)

ThatInsaneHenry said:


> who can guess what my fav character is?



Lissa?


----------



## ThatInsaneHenry (Aug 6, 2014)

Voltz09 said:


> Lissa?



XD when i saw your name pop up i saw that coming (i know its obvious it couldnt be more obvious if it had arrows pointing to it it was flashing and had a neon banner with the words hit me written on it)


----------



## madokas (Aug 6, 2014)

I love fea omg i love tharja


----------



## ThatInsaneHenry (Aug 6, 2014)

henry is my fav you could obviously guess that tharjia is my secound


----------



## Imitation (Aug 6, 2014)

My favourites are Tiki and Severa


----------



## Cam1 (Aug 6, 2014)

I LOVE THIS GAME! Guys, am I the only one who customizes their children for looks, skills, and stats? My child may be powerful, but Im not gonna enjoy them as much if they arent asthetically pleasing


----------



## Imitation (Aug 6, 2014)

PokeCam420 said:


> I LOVE THIS GAME! Guys, am I the only one who customizes their children for looks, skills, and stats? My child may be powerful, but Im not gonna enjoy them as much if they arent asthetically pleasing



What, like Virion!Severa for the Hatsune Miku look?


----------



## Cam1 (Aug 6, 2014)

Voltz09 said:


> What, like Virion!Severa for the Hatsune Miku look?


My favorite is the male my unit with the really bright pink hair and Nowi, so Morgan has nice green hair, and Nah has that bright pink which suits her design so well. I will post a pic later, as I am gonna restart soon.

- - - Post Merge - - -

although I never thought of that. I have always done Vaike or Gregor!Severa


----------



## ThatInsaneHenry (Aug 6, 2014)

i think brunette fits nah so well (i got this with nowi and lon'qu) but never seen pink. i havent done it yet but tharja+henry FTW.


----------



## Cam1 (Aug 6, 2014)

ThatInsaneHenry said:


> i think brunette fits nah so well (i got this with nowi and lon'qu) but never seen pink. i havent done it yet but tharja+henry FTW.


Haha. I like brunette with her as well. I usually do Gaius!Noire

- - - Post Merge - - -

To get Galeforce.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Sumia+Frederick passing down Aegis and Galeforce to Paladin Cynthia is OP

- - - Post Merge - - -

THIS HAIR ON LIKE EVERY CHILD IS AMAZING
(Its hair color 16)


----------



## ThatInsaneHenry (Aug 6, 2014)

donnel with his aptitude + nowi with her generally amazing stat growths = the op nah


----------



## Cam1 (Aug 6, 2014)

ThatInsaneHenry said:


> donnel with his aptitude + nowi with her generally amazing stat growths = the op nah


Or counter. Donny+Sully for Pavis and Counter +Galeforce and Aegis =OP Kjelle.
Vaike+Lissa with Galeforce and Counter, +Astra and Sol=OP Owain
Oliva+Chrom=Amazing Lucina
Churches+Stahl with Renewal and Pavis=OP Gerome


----------



## JayTrain (Aug 6, 2014)

I remember Savera, Lucina, and Cynthia being so freaking broken because of gale force


----------



## Cam1 (Aug 6, 2014)

RJtheACPlayer said:


> I remember Savera, Lucina, and Cynthia being so freaking broken because of gale force


Every child except Laurent, Yarne, and Gerome can get Galeforce. If you have the Male MU, marry yourself, Gaius, and Donny to Tharja, Sully, and Nowi. Then their children get the Pegasus knight line


----------



## JayTrain (Aug 6, 2014)

Yeah but I was doing a fun run not a grinding run. I didn't want the game to be too easy so I decided not to give every child gale force.


----------



## Cam1 (Aug 6, 2014)

RJtheACPlayer said:


> Yeah but I was doing a fun run not a grinding run. I didn't want the game to be too easy so I decided not to give every child gale force.


*cough cough* Hard mode *cough cough*


----------



## JayTrain (Aug 6, 2014)

I did do hard mode ._., I just didn't do classic.

- - - Post Merge - - -

You know whats hard, Prologue on Insane. I just can't beat it ._.


----------



## Cam1 (Aug 6, 2014)

Me either ;-;


----------



## JayTrain (Aug 6, 2014)

Dude Insane is ridiculous, it's like the prologue- chapter 4 is the hardest


----------



## Cam1 (Aug 6, 2014)

#willbegrindingatChapter3


----------



## JayTrain (Aug 6, 2014)

Actually Reeking box grinding is the best way


----------



## Cam1 (Aug 6, 2014)

That's what I meant. That's when you get reeking boxes...


----------



## JayTrain (Aug 6, 2014)

don't you get reeking in chpt 5?


----------



## Cam1 (Aug 6, 2014)

Nah. It's at the fort at the entrance to Regna Ferox


----------



## JayTrain (Aug 6, 2014)

Oh well


----------



## ThatInsaneHenry (Aug 6, 2014)

on my first (and only) classic run i didnt like a char and had him die and something happened that glitched the game that made two yarnes which was just a great start for being classic. and i beat the game on insane (prob because im thatinsanehenry) it was a massive pain in the ass but it did it with minimal grinding and the last level was really tense


----------



## ThomasNLD (Aug 6, 2014)

I only played that insane difficulty level until I was able to enter the downloadable content. After that obviously its a piece of cake, just those damn counter skill peepz. Those first level require quite some tactical planning though, I loved that, but  its crazy that when the wrong enemies have counter, Hawkeye or Luna+, your screwed anyways. Thats not high difficulty, thats impossiblity. That should never be the case...


----------



## Cress (Aug 30, 2014)

We haven't had DLC for this game for over a year, but I'm wondering if they're planning to make some more for when Smash Bros comes out. You could fight all of the characters in the game and recruit them. If they have Link in Mariokart, they can have Olimar in Fire Emblem.


----------



## Cam1 (Aug 30, 2014)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> We haven't had DLC for this game for over a year, but I'm wondering if they're planning to make some more for when Smash Bros comes out. You could fight all of the characters in the game and recruit them. If they have Link in Mariokart, they can have Olimar in Fire Emblem.


Yeah, but Im not so sure there will be that solely because there wouldnt be a weapon or class for them. Maybe in the next FE gae though


----------



## Cress (Aug 30, 2014)

Imagine Pacman as a character. XD


----------



## Cam1 (Aug 30, 2014)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Imagine Pacman as a character. XD


Oh my god XD


----------



## Cress (Aug 30, 2014)

They'd probably just give him Thunder or something like that as a weapon because yellow.


----------



## Cam1 (Aug 30, 2014)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> They'd probably just give him Thunder or something like that as a weapon because yellow.


Yeah, but at this point in time I just cant see that happening.


----------



## Draco (Aug 31, 2014)

im at last Chapter now 25 and about to finish game for 1st time i wanted to do spotpass missions 1st to get extra bonus deployable fighters? lol. It has been a bumpy road so far but i got here wish me luck.


----------



## Cress (Sep 24, 2014)

I just found this article about an interview. I would go with it was a bad idea by default, but I really want to see how it would've worked out.


----------

